#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Ik KAN NIET MEER....

## Mr.Mistic

heyzzzz allemaal,

ik ben mr.mistic 
ik ga jullie een waargebeurd verhaal vertellen en ik vind dat jullie hier eens heel diep over na moeten denken want sommige mensen hebben het echt moeilijk onder ons.

Het was een vroege ochtend begin januari en zoals gewoonlijk ging ik naar school in de regen het was koud ik had een dikke jas aan en dikke winterhandschoenen onderweg kom ik in de bushalte nog een paar vrienden van me ik groet ze we praten wat allemaal heel leuk en aardig we stappen op de bus en daar zat ze ik kende haar al ik heb haar een keer eerder ontmoet maar ik had haar niet aan durven spreken ik dacht nog wel aan haar al die tijd en nu zie ik haar in de bus maar ik ben met mijn vrienden en zijn toont ook niet echt intertesse ik dacht bij mezelf het is nu of nooit maar je weet zelf marokanen als ze met ze velen zijn dan is er geen stoppen meer aan.
ik zie haar uitstappen en ik maar denken over wat ik moet doen de deur gaat dicht en ik zie haar weg lopen ik vraag de buschafeur te stoppen maar hij zegt sorry jonge je bent te laat de volgende halte stap ik uit en ren terug ik maar zoeken en kijken welke school er in de buurt zit maar tevergeefs nu 5 jaar later kom ik haar weer tegen via een vrienddin van me die ik al heel en ken ik vraag me vrienddin hoe ze heet waar ze woont of ze een vriend heeft je weet wel al die standaard vragen ik vroeg ook haar nummer die kreeg ik ook.
ik belde haar die week nog op om een afspraak te maken ik wilde haar een beetje beter leren kennen we gingen een beetje wandelen in het centrum van denhaag zo doende kwam ik erachter dat ze geen vriend had en dat ze wel opzoek was na een paar keer uitgaan vertelde ik haar echt wat ik vond het voelde lekker al die tijd had ik er mee gezeten en nu zeg ik het gewoon 
ze zei dat ze me ook wel leuk vond maar dat ze me nog niet goed genoeg kende 
ik had meer als twee jaar verkering met haar ik wilde echt met haar trouwen ik had het al aan me ouders verteld ze had mijn zusjes ontmoet ik verwachte er veel van op een vrijdag belde ik haar weer om te vragen hoe het was en of ze lekker had geslapen maar ik kreeg voicemail na tien keer de voicemail te hebben ingesproken gaf ik het op ik probeerde haar die dag nog te bereiken maar zonder resultaat ik zag een vrienddin van die haar ook kende normaal was ze gewoon altijd heel spontaan en gezellig maar dit keer groette ze me niet eens ze keek naar de grond en liep door ik dacht mischien is haar broer in de buurt of vader ofzo dus ik ging ook gewoon door met wat ik aan het doen was daarna belde ik een vrienddin van me die heel close was met mijn liefde ik vroeg haar waar ze was maar ze draaide er steeds omheen toen had ze het over uitgaan en daarna weer over een vriend van haar al met al heel vaag allemaal
om 10 uur werd ik gebeld door haar zusje en kreeg in een zin te horen dat ik haar zus met rust moest laten en geen contact meer moest zoeken.
ik begreep er allemaal niets meer van het ging tog juist zo goed wat was dit nou weer hoe kon het ik hoorde een maand niets van haar en op 21 april om 10 uur smorgens belde iemand me op ik hoorde een bibberende stem aan de andere kant het leek wel of iemand zat te huilen ik vroeg wie het was maar ik begreep er helemaal niet van plots hoorde ik een harde luide stem en de telefoon was uit ik heb dagen zitten dobberen wie het kon zijn maar ik kwam er echt niet uit een week later werd ik weer gebeld door dezelfde persoon maar dit keer praate ze
ik herkende haar het was ranja (mijn vrienddin) ze huilde en zei dat ik er moest komen halen maar ze was zo hysterisch dat ik de helft niet kon verstaan en toen hoorde ik dezelfde luide stem als de keer daar voor en weer werd de hoorn op de haak geslagen 
ik heb dagen zitten denken en huilen ik heb in 4 dagen maar 6 uurtjes geslapen ik was echt helemaal door mijn dolle heen en toen ...............
.........de rest krijgen jullie te lezen als ik een paar reacties krijg oke beslama

----------


## Miss_Blaa

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *heyzzzz allemaal,
> 
> ik ben mr.mistic 
> ik ga jullie een waargebeurd verhaal vertellen en ik vind dat jullie hier eens heel diep over na moeten denken want sommige mensen hebben het echt moeilijk onder ons.
> 
> Het was een vroege ochtend begin januari en zoals gewoonlijk ging ik naar school in de regen het was koud ik had een dikke jas aan en dikke winterhandschoenen onderweg kom ik in de bushalte nog een paar vrienden van me ik groet ze we praten wat allemaal heel leuk en aardig we stappen op de bus en daar zat ze ik kende haar al ik heb haar een keer eerder ontmoet maar ik had haar niet aan durven spreken ik dacht nog wel aan haar al die tijd en nu zie ik haar in de bus maar ik ben met mijn vrienden en zijn toont ook niet echt intertesse ik dacht bij mezelf het is nu of nooit maar je weet zelf marokanen als ze met ze velen zijn dan is er geen stoppen meer aan.
> ik zie haar uitstappen en ik maar denken over wat ik moet doen de deur gaat dicht en ik zie haar weg lopen ik vraag de buschafeur te stoppen maar hij zegt sorry jonge je bent te laat de volgende halte stap ik uit en ren terug ik maar zoeken en kijken welke school er in de buurt zit maar tevergeefs nu 5 jaar later kom ik haar weer tegen via een vrienddin van me die ik al heel en ken ik vraag me vrienddin hoe ze heet waar ze woont of ze een vriend heeft je weet wel al die standaard vragen ik vroeg ook haar nummer die kreeg ik ook.
> ik belde haar die week nog op om een afspraak te maken ik wilde haar een beetje beter leren kennen we gingen een beetje wandelen in het centrum van denhaag zo doende kwam ik erachter dat ze geen vriend had en dat ze wel opzoek was na een paar keer uitgaan vertelde ik haar echt wat ik vond het voelde lekker al die tijd had ik er mee gezeten en nu zeg ik het gewoon 
> ...



AAaaahhh Scheetje.......

GA verderzzz k wil verderzz lezen....!!

Insallah komt alles goed!

----------


## m0cr0layD

_Go On.._

----------


## Batata24

ga snel door ... ik hoop niet dat het heel ernstig is  :frons:

----------


## Mizz-Lovez-You

kei mooi verhaal.....ga gauw verder met een vervolg  :Smilie:  

kussies Mizz-Lovez-You

----------


## Mr.Mistic

aizzz thnx voor jullie reacties morgenochtend vroeg zet ik de rest erop safie beslama....  :duim:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *aizzz thnx voor jullie reacties morgenochtend vroeg zet ik de rest erop safie beslama.... *



Ah lieverd toch wat erg :frons: ..

Ga snel verder..

Kus

----------


## Mr.Mistic

een week later belde ze me weer dit keer praatte ze heel snel je zei dat ze ergens in marocco was in een dorpje vlakbij elhouceima bouayagh ofzo en smeekte of ik haar kwam halen ik begreep het niet het was allemaal zo verwarrend maar ze gaf me ook een nummer en daar belde ik haar op toen ik haar aan de lijn kreeg praatte ze heel zachtjes ik kon het bijna niet verstaan zei dat er wat ergs was gebeurd en of ik haar aub kon komen halen ik vroeg wat er aan de hand was maar ze deed heel vaag en wou het niet vertellen ik raakte in paniek en rende gauw naar het reisbureau om een ticket te boeken maar het de eerste vlucht die naar marocco ging was pas over een week ik belde haar om het haar te vertellen en steeds hing ze op de meest ongepaste momenten op
ik belde haar de eerste dag maar liefts 10 keer de volgende dag begon ik weer vroeg met bellen en af en toe nam ze op de derde dag nam ze een keer in de morgen op en de vierde dag nam ze helemaal niet meer op ik heb drie dagen zitten bellen maar tevergeefs ik heb me die drie dagen nergens op kunnnen concentreren ik ging niet meer naam mijn werk ik at niet meer goed en verwaarloosde iedereen in mijn omgeving ik kon het gewoon niet hebben ik ging er kapot aan toen kwam die zaterdag aan mijn vliegtuig vertrekte om 6 uuur smiddags ik was daar al om elf uur smorgens ik kon de spanning bijna niet meer verdragen het waren zeven lange moeizame uuren uiteindelijk moesten we om half zeven onze tickets ophalen bij de balie er was een rij van hier tot tokyo maar ik was lekker als eerste eenmaal bij de balie aangekomen word me verteld dat ik helemaal niet heb geboekt ik dacht eerst dat het om een foutje ging maar ze bleven stand houden en zeiden dat ik terug moets gaan naar het reisbureau waar ik de ticket had besteld en mijn vliegtuig vertrekte over een half uurtje ik heb hier de hele week op zitten wachten en toen hield ik het niet meer ik barste in tranen uit en van woedde gooide ik mijn bagage op de lange wachtrij die voor de balie stond ik kroop in elkaar in een hoekje en begon daar te huilen tot ik in slaap viel zo midden tussen alle drukte ik had immers al 2 dagen niet meer geslapen toen ik wakker werd was het al een uur of 9 ik zag dat mijn bagage netjes naast mijn stond en dat ik een deken over me heen had maar hoe kon dat dat heb ik tog niet gedaan ik had tog geen deken meegenomen ik stond op en pakte mijn bagage toen ik weg liep kwam er een jongeman op mijn af in het zwart gekleed een lange jas hij had een opgeschoren kop en een ringbaardje hij was best wel vors dus ik probeerde hem te mijden maar toen ik eenmaal langs hem liep vroeg hij me of ik lekker had geslapen ik zei nee niet zo hij vroeg of ik even kon wachten hij rende naar het hoekje toe waar ik sliep en paktte de deken en voude het op 
hij zei ''geen dank hoor" ik begreep het niet echt en vroeg hem waarvoor toewn legt hij uit dat hij het dekentje over me heen had gedaan en mijn bagage nast me had gelegt hij zei dat alles over de vloer was gevallen hij vroeg me waarom ik zo boos was ik legde hem uit dat ik een ticket had geboekt ne dat er geen ticket voor mijn bij zat op het vliegveld en dat was bij hem precies zo er was bij hem ook een fout gemaakt na een gesprek bleekl dat we bij de zelfde vliegmaatschappij onze tickets hadden geboekt we wouden naar huis gaan en hij bood me een lift en besloot om eerst een rondje te makenlangs dat vliegmaatschappij we wisten allebei wel dat het was gelsoten maar we hadden niet veel te doen toenm we daar aankwamen bleek dat we waren opgelicht er was niets alles was weg maar goed we boekten weer een ticket en de week daarop stonden we in een vliegtuig eenmaal aangekomen in bouayagh belde ik haar op en................................................ ....................de rest krijgen jullie tehoren als ik een paar reacties krijg oke beslama

----------


## Batata24

ga nou gauw door.. wat een frustratie lijkt me dat zeg... 
zo lang wachten en niet weg kunnen bah !!  :frons:  

zeker in amsterdam geboekt.. toen was half amsterdam opgelicht
!

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Batata24_ 
> *ga nou gauw door.. wat een frustratie lijkt me dat zeg... 
> zo lang wachten en niet weg kunnen bah !!  
> 
> zeker in amsterdam geboekt.. toen was half amsterdam opgelicht
> !*



Inderdaad.. :frons: 

Ga gauw verder ajb...

Zucht, life is indeed a Bitch

----------


## soemiagirl30

> _Geplaatst door Mizz-Lovez-You_ 
> *kei mooi verhaal.....ga gauw verder met een vervolg  
> 
> kussies Mizz-Lovez-You*


ja ga gauw verder bro ik ben benieuwd man ma3ha salaam

----------


## Mr.Mistic

aizzz ik heb een paar trouwe fans ik schrijf de rest zo wel op mischien is hij er morgen op of vanacht safie ceep in tuch.....afz:mr.mistic

----------


## Eoft

:blozen: le: Ewaaaa!  :blozen: le:

Ik kom uit Al Hoceima...
In een stadje, en volgens mij niet zo ver van Beni Bouaich
Maarreeee....
Over jouw verhaal heh....


TOPPIE!!!

Ga zo door!

Beslamma3lik Mensuuuuuh!!
van jullie fuzziest member Nadiyah!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

oooh ik wil meer
is een mooi verhaal

----------


## miss piggy

:frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:  

Dag 
Ik heb jouw verhaal tot dusver gelezen en ik ben diep ontroerd 
ik weet niet hoe het veredr af zal lopen maar ik wens jou ontzettend veel sterkte toe.

Heel veel liefs



p.s. het leven is een beproeving die we allemaal moeten ondergaan 
het hiernamaals is de beloning voor al het goede dat je in je 
leven hebt gedaan.

 :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

dus ik bel haar op en ik krijg geen gehoor nou geloof mij dan zie je het leven echt niet meer zitten na alles wat er is gebeurd ben je mentaal al helemaal kapot en dan dit nog ik sliep in een hotel in el hoeceima en ik probeerde haar te bereiken maar te vergeefs 
ik wou naar haar vragen maar waar moest ik beginnen en je kan daar niet zomaar vragen ken je ranja van die en die want dan beginnen de problemen pas echt ik heb daar een week gezeten en net toen ik had besloten dan dit mijn laatste dag was nam ze tog op dist keer was ze kalm en rustig maar tog kon ik aan haar stem horen dat ze heel veel te verduren heeft gehad ik vroeg steeds wat er was maar ze draaide er steeds omheen we hadden afgesproken in een park in elhoeceima vlakbij een man die slakken verkocht want die kende ze goed zei ze 
de afspraak was om 3 uur en ik was daar natuurlijk 2 uur eerder ik begon een gesprek met de man en toen vertelde ik hem dat ik op iemand wachtte een meisje zei ik
hij vroeg gelijk wie en hoe heet ze komt ze uit europa en dat soort vragen maar ik gaf allemaal vage antwoorde na twee uurtjes praten en lachen merkte ik dat de man schrok maar waarom wist ik niet hij richte zijn ogen op een steegje precies aan de overkant ik keek en daar zag ik een vrouw zwart gekleed in je kon haar gezicht een beetje zien maar niet echt duidelijk ik vroeg wie dat was en hij zei me dat zei uit europa kwam en dat ze was uitgehuwelijkt aan een man die heel rijk was hij had drie vrouwen en was heel streng voor ze hij zei me ook dat ze bijna nooit buiten kwamen alleen dat meisje uit europa en dat hij af en toe wat voor haar moest halen zoals beltegoed enz..
ik vond het wel zielig voor dat meisje maar ik had zelf nog veel grotere problemen dacht ik bij me zelf 
het meisje maakte een gebaar tegen de man van kom hier
de man vroeg of ik op zijn kar wilden letten en rende snel naar de overkant hij bleef best wel lang weg en ze keken steeds naar mij ik vond het wel een beetje vreemd maar mijn gedachten waaren heel ergens anders toen de man terugkwam zei hij dat ze mij nodig had en haar naam was ranja 
toen begon de wereld voor mijn te draaien ik begreep er niets meer van het leek wel of ik opeens een ton woog ik voelde elk botje in mijn lichaam trillen en de hele werled draaide rondjes ik dacht bij me zelf zou het echt ........
ik rende zo snel naar de overkant en hoe dichterbij ik kwam hoe beter ik haar kon zien en ja hoor het was ranja ik was dolblij en wou haar omhelzen maar zei leek niet zo enthousiast ze had het te druk met om zich heen kijken ik vond het raar ik dacht ik ben er tog wat kan er nou gebeuren voor wie ben je nou bang vertel het me zei ik maar ze weigerde ze gaf me niet eens een hand na alles wat ik voor haar had gedaan was ze strikt zakelijk terwijl ik al zoveel weken naar haar op zoek was 
ze vroeg me of ik een taxi wou gaan halen ze wou ergens naartoe dus ik hou snel een taxi aan en we stappen in toen de choufeur vroeg waarheen zei ze snel ngoer ik had er nog nooit van gehoord maar zei wist zeker wel wat ze deed dacht ik bij mezelf we stapten uit ik betaalde de taxi en we liepen in heel hoog gras het was hier mooi en je zag overal bomen vol met bladeren we gingen zitten en zei begon me te vertellen dat haar broer haar zag lopen met mij en dat aan zijn ouders vertelde haar vader besloot haar meteen naar marokko te sturen om te trouwen en zo gegezegt zo gedaan ze was getrouwd en zwanger van haar man toen ik dat hoorde sakte ik in elkaar hoe kan het we hadden zo een mooie tijd achter de rug en nu is ze getrouwd met een of andere klootzak omdat haar vader het zegt ik was woedend en wou gelijk naar die man toe maar zei vertelde me dat ik dat beter niet kon doen ik zou grote problemen krijgen en zei ook zei ze ik wou eigenlijk met haar terug naar nederland dan zou ik voor haar zorgen en dan zou ik haar man zijn maar ze zei dat het niet kon ze hadden haar paspoort afgepakt en in brand gestoken zei ze 
ik heb uren met haar zitten praten en het werd al donker voor we het in de gaten hadden.
toen ik vroeg of zij wist hoe laat het was schrok ze en zei dat ze snel terug naar huis moest ik begreep er niets meer van ik zou alles voor haar doen en nu gaat ze terug naar een man van wie ze geen eens houd of tog wel ik raakte een beetje in de war en vroeg haar
''ranja hou je van je man'' het bleef even stil ze keek me met tranen in de ogen aan en ik zag dat ze moeilijk uit haar woorden kwam ze probeerde me iets duidelijk te maken maar ik begreep niet wat ik zag dat haar aderen dik werden bij elk woordje dat ze uitprak en na een minuutje stilte zei ze ''zeg me zou jij leven in een wereld vervloekt met de zegen'' ik moet trouwen ik ben zwanger van een man die ik 4 keer in mijn leven heb gezien ik zit heel de dag thuis niets te doen hij heeft en hij heeft twee andere vrouwen zeg me zou jij dat aankunnen ze zei ''appie ik kan niet meer'' help me 
mijn ogen begonnen te tranen ik begon te trillen en ik zat te denken is het nou echt allemaal mijn schuld komt dit allemaal door dat ik met haar liep...zou het echt.....nee tog...of tog wel...owh nee wat heb ik gedaan ik heb je leven verpest ranja hoe kan je me ooit vergeven we omhelzden elkaar en bleven maar huilen toen zei ze ik wil niet meer terug ik wil naar nederland ik trooste haar en zei dat ik alles wel zou regelen we gingen terug naar elhoeceima en ik wilde een hotel boeken voor twee maar de man weigerde me hij vroeg een huwelijksakte ik vond het heel raar ik dacht dit is tog een hotel daarna legt hij me uit dat een man en een vrouw die niet de zelfde achternaam hebben of een huwelijksakte hebben niet in een kamer mogen slapen hij vreog me of het mijn vrienddin was ik aarzelde even en zei toen nee dit is mijn nicht we komen uit nederland en zijn op vakantie haar vader heeft me gevraagt om op har te letten de man lachte en zei ja ja met zo een blik van ik geloof er niks van maar oke hij zei ik geef jullie een kamer met twee bedden ieder appart graag ik knikte snel en kreeg een sleutel ik vroeg gelijk of ze eten vekochten hij zei dat ze een menukaart kaart naast de telefoon hadden en dat ik kon bellen als ik wat wou eten in het hotel was ik het eten al lang vergeten we praatte uuren lang en knuffelde elkaar steeds we omhelzden elkaar en vielen zo op de grond in slaap de volgende ochtend besloot ik om de juridische problemen op te lossen ik moest aan tonen dat ze uit nederland komt en dat ze haar paspoort was kwijtgeraakt dat alleen al was een hele taak die marokanen sturen je van het kastje naar de muur en weer terug na een week onderhandelen en ruzie maken was het voor elkaar we konden eindelijk terug ik had al twee tickets geboekt we vertrekte van het hotel op weg naar het vliegveld toen we daar aan kwamen werd ranja lijkbleek en het leek niet of ze niet meer ademde en toen.............................................. .................de rest krijgen jullie te horen als ik wat reacties heb oke laters en ik kan jullie alvast zeggen dat dit stukje dat er aankomt heel spannend en verdrietig is echt nu gaan jullie mee huilen thallou

----------


## Eoft

:wow:  Dit verhaal is echt erg man!  :wow: 

Maarre
mag ik vragen WIE dit heeft meegemaakt
mr mistic?


doei!

 :nijn:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

dit verhaaltje heet een kern wat waar gebeurd is maar ik voeg er zelf nog een paar details aan toe je weet tog 

beslama

----------


## Mr.Mistic

ik bedoel natuurlijk heeft een kern van waarheid

----------


## Eoft

van mij krijg je 5 sterren als waardering
mistic

want het is een HEEL ERG GOED verhaal  :duim:  

doei!

----------


## Mr.Mistic

aizzzz thnx meid ik ga straks weer schrijven mischien is het vanavond al op maroc.nl moehiem ik ga beslama latersss

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *aizzzz thnx meid ik ga straks weer schrijven mischien is het vanavond al op maroc.nl moehiem ik ga beslama latersss*


Graag gedaan, ga ajb weeer heeel snel verder...

Heb het met tranen in mijn oogjes gelezen..

----------


## ibnatoe islaam

Salaam moe3laikoem best broeder

machalah wat een toffe aangenaame verhaal, je mag best verder gaan hoor, ik verheug me erop om de volgende delen te lezen
heeeeeeeeeeeeeel mooie verhaal
tabarkelah 3aliek

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ooow is echt een mooi verhaal 
ga gauw weer verder met schrijven  :Smilie: 
dadaaa

----------


## Mr.Mistic

morgenochtend schrijf ik een deel erbij die word spannens hou de zakdoekjes er maar bij dames (en heren die wat zwakker zijn natuurlijk) want het wordt sentimenteel ik haat dat woordje maar goed het is een goed gevoel als je dat de lezers kan laten voelen slaap ze nog

----------


## Mr.Mistic

Daar stonden ze voor het poortje van het vliegtuig dat wij moesten hebben ik herkende er een paar zoals haar broer en moeder maar de rest kwma een beetje onbekend over aan hun gezichten te zien waren ze niet blij er stond ook een man tussen hij deed heel sjiek hij keek ons met een oog aan en ranja begon te huilen midden op het vliegveld er kwamen een paar meiden naar haar toe en vroegen of alles wel oke was maar ze gaf geen antwoord toen zei ranja dat de man die so stoer stond haar man was ik werd er missleijk van hij was zo oud en arrogant ik kon er gewoon niet tegen haar vader zei tegen haar broer dat hij haar bij me weg moest halen en haar broer kwam op ons afgelopen maar ik stond voor haar ik zou dit niet zomaar toelaten maar ranja duwde me zachtjes weg en stond voor haar broer haar broer vroeg haar met op een normale en rustige manier om met hem mee te gaan maar ranja weigerde 
je zag dat haar broer geen zin had om ruzie te maken maar ze moest tog mee na een klein gesprekje tussen de twee begon ze keihard te huilen en schreeuwen dit is wat ze zei"" wat zou jij doen als je met iemand moest trouwen die je niet kende je woont in marokko in the middle of nowwere en je krijgt een kind van haar wat moet ik doen moet ik heel mijn leven ongellukig blijven met dat beest daar ik heb ook een leven laat mijn gellukkig worden net zoals ik jou dat ook gun ik ben dat boerse gedrag zt ik wil trouwen maar niet met hem'' en ze zakte op haar knieen en begon te huilen net toen ik haar een handje wou geven ter ondersteuning zag ik dat haar broer tranige ogen begon te krijgen en hij zakte ook in elkaar en ze omhelzden elkaar en begonnen samen te huilen achter me zag ik dat de waarmee ze getrouwd was wegging en haar ouders gingen ook weg alleen haar broer zei en ik waren er nog haar broer gaf haar wat geld maar ze weigerde dat aan te nemen haar broer zei wel '' je moet nu wel weten dat je nooit meer bij ons thuis kan komen en onze ouders zullen dit nooit axepteren dus maak de goeie keuze haar broer droogde zijn tranen af en schreef zijn nummer op een papiertje en gaf hem aan haar toen liep hij weg zonder een woordje TE ZEGGEN gewoon koelbloedig hij keek me niet eens aan ik keer haar aan en zag een onzekere blik ze zei dat ze nu open kaart had gespeelt en dat ze nu nergens naartoe kon alleen ik ben zei ze dus nu waren me met zn tweetjes we stapten op het vliegtuig en gingen naar nederland ik stelde haar voor aan mijn moeder maar mijn moeder vond het maar niks ze weigerde haar te axepteren omdat ze zwanger was mijn vader praatte niet meer tegen me en iedereen keek me raar aan ik zag altijd mijn zusjes lachen als ze ons samen zagen we stonden er nu helemaal alleen voor....................................
ik ga straks verder oke schrijf een paar reacties dan schrijf ik meer

----------


## Mr.Mistic

:tranen:  waar blijven mijn reacties  :tranen:  


zonder reacties ga ik niet verder hoor moehiem ik blijf erop wachten ik ben een koppige jongen en ik wil mijn zin anders hou ik op met mijn veraal en dan zullen jullie nooit weten wat er verder in hun leven gebeurt  :Mad:

----------


## agdal

nee please schrijf verder, ik vind het een mooi verhaal, maar is dit echt in jouw leven gebeurd?

XXX yasmina

----------


## Mr.Mistic

Het is wel echt gebeurd maar bij twee andere personen moge allah swt hun bijstaan in hun leven

amin.

----------


## soemiagirl30

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> * waar blijven mijn reacties  
> 
> 
> zonder reacties ga ik niet verder hoor moehiem ik blijf erop wachten ik ben een koppige jongen en ik wil mijn zin anders hou ik op met mijn veraal en dan zullen jullie nooit weten wat er verder in hun leven gebeurt *


eigenwijs mannetje ben je nou we vinden het heel mooi ewa schrijf
verder dan a u b

----------


## Rahila

EWA SCHRIJF VERDER!!!!!
We vinden je verhaal PRACHTIG... dus schrijf ons nu eens een extra lang stuk bij!!
mohim ik wacht op je spannend verhaal!

Thala xxxRahila

----------


## Mr.Mistic

oke nu schrijf ik een lang en spannend stuk erbij maar ik ben toch van mening dat ik te weinig reacties heb gehad  :terrorist:  maar goed ik zie het nu ff door de vingers oke 

thalou  :pimp:

----------


## R__hoceima

verdddddddddddddddder

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ja hier heb je een reactie bij  :grote grijns: 

maar in het begin is het altijd zo dus schrijf nu maar gauw verder  :knipoog: 

dadaaaa

----------


## soemiagirl30

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *oke nu schrijf ik een lang en spannend stuk erbij maar ik ben toch van mening dat ik te weinig reacties heb gehad  maar goed ik zie het nu ff door de vingers oke 
> 
> thalou *


wajoow jij bent echt erg schrijf nou of ik kom je zelf de nek omdraaien ewa zied hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :stout:

----------


## Souma

Zo zielig man, dit is echt te erg.  :huil:  

En volgens mij kan jij heel goed onderhandelen, eerst reacties dan vervolg. Hmmm,...  :haha:  

Hier heb je mijn reactie en nu wil ik jou actie!!!!!!

Beslamma

----------


## Mr.Mistic

Na maandenlang juridische gevechten hadden we eindelijk een klein bescheiden huisje ik werkte 7 dagen per week bij een taxi centrale en ranja kon elk moment bevallen ze was al bijna negen maanden zwanger van die freak en voelde zich niet goed 
de dag dat ze moest bevallen moest ik van de baas overuren maken net op het verkeerde moment ik was er niet bij met me hoofd op het werk
ik dacht alleen aan ranja ik wou haar bellen maar in het ziekenhuis mag je geen telefoon aan laten staan
om 11 uur werd ik zelf gebeld door een ziekenhuis medewerkster of ik met spoed naar het ziekenhuis kon komen ik vroeg nog wat er aan de hand was maar ze mocht het niet aan de telefoon vertellen zei ze ik belde meteen de baas om te zeggen dat naar het ziekenhuis moest maar de baas weigerde toestemming te geven (het was zo een strenge klootzak) toen ik er op aandrong zei hij ""als je gaat hoef je niet terug te komen'' (op zo een irritante manier dat ik zijn kop er wel kon afslaan)
ik gooide zonder na te denken mijn klokbon naar zijn gezicht en reed weg met zijn taxi (en hij kon lekker niets doen hihihihihi)
ik reed maar liefst drie keer door rood en reed 80 op een woonerf toen ik bij het ziekenhuis was deed ik niet eens moeite om te parkeren ik deed de motor uit en sprinte naar boven toen ik bij haar kamer aankwam zag ik dat het daar best wel druk was ik wou naar binnen maar ik mocht niet een man hield me tegen en toen ik vroeg wat er aan de hand was wou hij het ook niet vertellen ik duwde heb tegen de muur en ging naar binnen toen ik daar aankwam zag ik dat ranja spierwit was en dat ze niet meer bewoog ik zag dat alle artsen naar de grond keken en er stapte eentje op me af hij condoleerde me en dat was het toppunt ik kon niet meer ik viel flauw en kwam een paar uur later bij toen ik wakker was dacht ik er meteen aan ik dacht dat het een nare droom was en rende naar haar kamer toe maar ze was daar niet meer toen wist ik het ik begon te schreeuwen zo hard als ik kon ik sloeg alles kapot wat ik zag ik trapte en gooide met alles wat ik zag 
ik zag ook dat de ziekenhuismederwerkers niet naar binnen durfde te komen 
ik viel op de grond en had geen zin meer om op te staan ik dacht bij mezelf waarom nou ik 
na alles wat er is gebeurd gebeurd dit ik had echt het gevoel dat ik een kogel in mijn hoofd wou stoppen want ik kon het niet meer aan al die problemen in een keer dat is echt te veel voor een persoon net toen ik naar huis wou gaan kwam er een arts naar me toe en zei dat het kindje het wel had overleeft en dat ze het wel een weekje in het ziekenhuis konden verzorgen ik tekende een papierje en vertrok eenmaal thuisgekomen wist ik niet wat ik moest doen ik begon weer te huilen en viel in slaap de volgende ochtend werd ik met tranen in mijn ogen wakker ik had geen zin in ontbijdt en bleef gewoon in bed liggen denkend aan alloes wat we hadden meegemaakt en ik zat denken dat ik mijn familie nou al 9 maanden niet had gezien ik had het wel geprobeerd maar ze deden niet open terwijl ik ze zag lopen door het raam ik was helemaal alleen ik had een kind om op te voeden en ik had ruzie met mijn familie net nou ik ze nodig heb praten ze niet meer tegen me ik had helemaal niet meer ik was helemaal alleen niemand die me kwam troosten niemand die me kwam condoleren niemand die komt vragen hoe het met me gaat alleen een paar beslating formulieren die ik moest invullen 
nou geloof mij dat gevoel is zo bedemloos je wilt op dat moment gewoon een einde maken aan je leven wat er daarna gebeurde zeg is de volgende keer als ik een paar reacties heb gehad oke 

laters

owh ja zonder reactie geen verhaal  :ego:

----------


## Akoena

Salam,

ik ben een nieuw fan van je, ik wil eerst zeggen dat het een prachtverhaal is.

Ga aub verder!!!!!!

xxxxx

----------


## hamid-15

maak het verhaal snel af het is een mooi verhaallll  :student:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

:love:  aizz nieuwe fans 

ik verhaal begint nu pas echt spannend te worden want nu is hij alleen hoe moet hij verder en hij heeft het kind wat niet echt van hem is wat gaat hij daarmee doen

----------


## Batata24

ga door daaannnnn

----------


## soemiagirl30

ja mooi man ga please verder  :brozac:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

na dagen lang rouwen besloot ik dat het geen zin meer had om thuis te zitten piekeren ik besloot werk te gaan zoeken ik werkte 6 nachten per week in een productie fabriek ik deed deksletjes op pakjes bona na een tijdje kreeg ik een brief van het ziekehuis dat ik het kindje op moest halen. maar ik wist niet eens of het een jongetje of een meisje was ik wist uberhaubt niet eens of ik dat kindje wilde verzorgen en ook al zou ik het willen ik kan het helemaal niet.
maar tog besloot ik de verantwoordelijkheid te nemen zo had ranja het ook gewilt dacht ik bij mezelf.
het kindje was onderhand al bijna 2 jaar en het was was een meisje ik noemde haar samia die naam vond ranja altijd mooi.
het was moeilijk om een kind op te voeden en ook nog 6 dagen per week werken maar de buurvrouw was heel lief ze wilde graag zorgen voor het kindje en ze kon zelf geen kinderen meer krijgen ze was marokaans en kwam uit elhoeceima en had zelf geen kinderen ze woonde daar met haar man en haar man vond het ook geen probleem ze verwende haar en kochten altijd kadoutjes voor haar ik stelde het zeer op prijs maar voelde me altijd schuldig.
op een vrijdagochtend om 7 uur werd er aangebeld raar er werd nooit zo vroeg aangebeld dacht ik bijmezelf ik trok snel een broek en trui aan ik dacht dat het de buurvrouw was die vandaag niet kon oppassen ofzo maar aan de deur trof ik heel iemand anders aan 
een heel bekend gezicht maar tog kon ik haar niet plaatsen ik kreeg een adrenaline kick terwijl ik dit meisje niet eens kende het meisje was een jaar of 17 en was mooi slank.
ik groette haar en vroeg wat ik voor haar kon doen ze vroeg of ranja er was.
ik werd helemaal rood en vroeg wie ze was ze zei dat ze haar zusje was en dat ze nassira heette ik dacht bijmelzef je hebt haar al die tijd niet gesteund niet opgezocht en nu kom je zogenaamd langs maar ik vroeg haar of ze naar binnen kon komen.
ik legte haar uit wat er was gebeurd en ze begon te huilen ik zag dat ze zich probeerde in te houden.
ik vroeg haar waarom ze al die tijd niet langs was gekomen toen legte ze uit dat ze niet mocht van haar ouders 
en dat ze niet wist waar we woonden ze heeft maanden lopen zoeken zei ze en ze heeft gewacht op het juiste moment maa nu is het te laat ik zei wel dat ze een kindje heeft gehad voor ze overleed.
ze vroeg of het een jongetje of meisje was en de naam
ik zei dat ze samia heette en ze vroeg of ze haar mocht zien ik zei dat ze bij de buurvrouw was en dat ik haar even ging halen ze wachte rustig af.
toen ik terug was met samia vroeg ze of ze haar op mocht tillen ik zei oke een legde haar zachtjes in haar armen ze sliep nog.
ik zag dat nassira weer begon te huilen.
ze zei ik ben gewoon al bijna 2 jaar tante van een kind en ik wist het gewoon niet eens ik schaam me kapot. ze barste in tranen uit en ik trooste haar een beetje ik zag dat ze geen kracht meer had en paktje het kindje en legte haar in een bedje.
ze zei dat ze moest trouwen van haar vader en dat ze die man niet eens kende ze zou de komende zomer trouwen en ze wilde het niet.
ik dacht bij mezelf ik bemoei me niet meer met deze familie ik heb al genoeg schade aangericht.
nassira zei dat ze vandaag eigenlijk naar school moest maar dat ze heeft gespijbeld en dat ze 3 uur onderweg hiernaartoe was
ik dacht bij mezelf wat heeft deze familie tog pech al die problemen net nou ik mijn problemen een beetje was vergeten komt er zoiets.
de volgende keer vertel ik wat er met nasira gebeurd het is echt treurig  :auw:

----------


## Akoena

prachtig ga zo snel mogelijk verder.

Groetjes,

somia

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

heey heey mr.mistic tegad da mensen entertainen jek eh koppige zied ga door ka ik moest ook huilen zied,.........heb je het over nassira uit de straat megh??  :haha:   :wohaa:  

zied hier ook kusjes van mij 
 :zegniets:   :zegniets:   :zegniets:  afz IPI je weet wel


ps: alle fans deze fotoh geeft die bergjes aan waar die twee gingen prate

----------


## soemiagirl30

je moet wel veel schrijven man niet steedst zo klein beetje 
ewa zied joh nou wat meer ok straks heb ik geen zin meer om het te lezen ik krijg wat van jou je doet ,me znoen  :brozac:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

Net toen ze wou vertrekken dacht ik bijmezelf ''nee dit kan toch niet ik kan haar niet zo laten gaan ze moet trouwen ze is pas zeventien ze heeft nog een heel leven voor zich ze mot haar studie nog afmaken ik dacht bijmezelf wat bezielt die vader tog.
ik bood haar een lift aan naar huis en ze nam die aan onderweg zag ik dat er een beetje spanning was ze was erg op zichzelf en ze was gestrest ik vroeg haar wat er was ik zag dat ze steeds om zich heen keek ze keek steeds naar buiten ik begreep het niet op een gegeven moment zei ze stop ik wil er hier uit ik begreep het niet aar huis was zeker drie kwartier rijden ze zei tot hier is het genoeg ik wil eruit ik stopte in een steegje net toen ze wou uitstappen gebeurde het onvermijdelijke................................... .................................................. .................................................. .hey mensen ik zeg eerlijk ik heb geen zin meer en ook geen tijd meer om dit verhaal te schrijven wie wil het afmaken stuur me een berichtje en ik geef je mijn code oke je moet wel een beetje fantasierijk zijn safie sorry al mijn fans maar ik heb het dru  :vingers:  k laterssssssssssss

----------


## Mr.Mistic

miesn bouayagh neem het van me over ik heb geen zin meer man maar ik kan me fans niet in de steek laten  :handbang:  peace

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

waga is goed jonge  :haha:   :wohaa:   :rotpc:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ooooh wat erg, het leven kan soms zoooo hard zijn  :frons: 


ja ja hier heb je weer een reactie bij  :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

maak hem alstublieeeeft af
komaaaaaan !!!!!

----------


## R__hoceima

ga verder aub, iedereen heeft druk maar toch koman  :piraat:

----------


## soemiagirl30

ik vind het wel kinderachtig hoor waar je aan begint moet je ok afmaken
 :brozac:

----------


## speedygirl

je zegt dat het waargebeurd is?? hoe kanniemand anders weten wat er dan gebeurd is alleen jij toch?? 
zoals mijn voorganger zei waar je aan begint moet je afmaken ofwel begin je er niet aan  :auw:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

oke weet je wat ik maak hem wel een keer op word en dan gooi ik alles erop safie

thalou

----------


## sanae_fatiha

joepieeeeee we krijgen een vervolg
dank je Mr. Mistic  :grote grijns:

----------


## Nido

Morrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 


En zo snel mogelijk wil je!!!! Je stelt je aan...

----------


## Mr.Mistic

hey hey soumaya niet zo brutaal meid ik ben gewoon gevoelig ik stel me helemaal niet aan ja ik wil dat je je excuus aanbied anders ga ik niet verder punt uit  :jammer:  
kom nou we zijn tog niet gek geworden

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *hey hey soumaya niet zo brutaal meid ik ben gewoon gevoelig ik stel me helemaal niet aan ja ik wil dat je je excuus aanbied anders ga ik niet verder punt uit  
> kom nou we zijn tog niet gek geworden*


Zucht!

Het spijt me, vergeef me k zal het nooit meer zeggen. Wil je ajb verdergaan Mr.Mistic.

Ps: k ben wel gek :frons: , nu ook jij excuses aanbieden

----------


## Mr.Mistic

oke meid hierbij bied ik mijn excuus ook aan ook al weet ik niet voor wat ik ga snle verder speciaal voor jou
:woh\

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

jij reclame bij mij ik reclame bij jou toch  :handbang:  maaar is lauw verhaal wallah maar check mijn verhaal dan dat van ""Achmed de boerenjongen en zn ware liefde"" van miesn bouayach  :wohaa:

----------


## chiller_meid

ewa zieke wanneer ga je verder met je verhaal en je hebt nog een fan erbij als je door gaat........!!!!


en als je niet door gaat gebeurt er dit  :terrorist:   :terrorist:  en dat zou ik erg jammer vinden....!!!  :kwaad:  


maar jah wat er ook gebeurt altijd blijven lachen...  :haha:   :haha: 

peace out

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *oke meid hierbij bied ik mijn excuus ook aan ook al weet ik niet voor wat ik ga snle verder speciaal voor jou
> :woh\*


Ah wat lief zeg, k zal braaf op jouw vervolgje wachten :knipoog:

----------


## R__hoceima

iwa komaan wanneer ga je de rest schrijven het is al 5dagen geleden dat je niets hebt geschreven komaan man 
ik zal wachten hoor  :cola:  :d

----------


## zina2004

je hebt er een nieuwe fan bij.
maare kan je snel door gaan.
het is een fucking mooi verhaal.

duzzzzzzzzzzz snel door gaaaaaaaaan.
doeiiiiiii  :knipoog:

----------


## marocwijfie

nou ja zeg 
al die tijd dacht ik dat het een waargebeurd verhaal is!
dus niet!

nou in ieder geval tof verhaal.
jammer dat je niet verder gaat. er zit veel verdriet in.
maar als je toch verder gaat laat het een leuke einde hebben!
laat die gast weer gaan trouwen ofzo!

dikke kus latifa  :boogie:   :zwaai:   :duim:  
 :boogie:   :wohaa:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

nee, mensen jullie begrijpen het verkeerd dits is waargebeurd ik heb wel een paar dingen verborgen gehouden zoals de echte namen en de echte plaatsen maar het is gebaseerd op een waargebeurd drama ik ga morgen echt door beloofd saffie 

latersss
Mr.Mistic

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *nee, mensen jullie begrijpen het verkeerd dits is waargebeurd ik heb wel een paar dingen verborgen gehouden zoals de echte namen en de echte plaatsen maar het is gebaseerd op een waargebeurd drama ik ga morgen echt door beloofd saffie 
> 
> latersss
> Mr.Mistic*


K begrijp het wel en denk de rest ook.. En waar blijft het lang beloofde vervolg?

----------


## Mr.Mistic

Daar stond die klootzak weer hij liep op ons af het was haar broer ik zag dat ze lijkbleek werd ik dach bij mezelf owh nee tog niet weer na alles wat er is gebeurd niet nog een keer.
ze vroeg me of ik snel weg wilde rijden ik dacht bijmezelf nee ik stap uit en loop op hem af wanneer hij iets doet of zegt wat me niet aanstaat sla ik z'n kop eraf maar iets in me wilde het niet ik stapte automatisch in en reed hard weg heel onbewust.
toen we weg waren keek ze niet eens meer achterom ze begon te huilen en te bibberen ik vroeg haar wat zei dacht dat het beste was ze keek me aan met een blik waaraan je zag dat haar ziel van binnen dood was ze probeerde niet eens een oplossing te bedenken het maakte haar alleemaal niets meer uit.
ik bracht haar mee naar huis en bood haar wat te drinken aan haar nichtje werd een later door de buurvrouw naar binnen gebracht we hebben daar wel uuren gezeten zonder iets te zeggen woorden waren overbodig.
toen begon ze te praten ze vertelde een verhaal over haar tante (zusje van haar vader) die was vermoord omdat ze een relatie had met een jonge ze was helemaal verliefd op hem ze gaf hem alle vertrouwen ze deed alles wat hij vroeg maar hij was er maar weinig voor haar ze wou graag trouwen met hem maar hij deed altijd alsof er nog genoeg tijd was dat ze het rustig aan moesten doen en dat alles wel goed kwam ze stelde zelf zo erg het vertouwen in hem dat toen hij erop aandrong dat hij met haar het bed wilde delen dat ze het axepteerde omdat ze dacht dat ze tog wel zouden trouwen ze had er 100 % vertrouwen in dat hij de ware was terwijl hij in elk stadje een andere schatje had ze had vermoedens dat er nog een ander was maar ze dacht bijzichzelf als we trouwen dan zal de liefde wel overwinnen op een dag zag haar oom haar met die jonge in een outo stappen hij wilde ze achterna gaan maar kreeg ze niet meer te pakken zei had helemaal niets in de gaten toen ze thuis kwam stond haar oom daaar met een 9. milimeter op haar hoofd vragend naar die jonge toen ze wist dat ze er niet meer onderuit kon besloot ze de waarheid te vertellen ze zei dat het een jonge was met wie ze wilde trouwen en dat hij ook met haar wilde trouwen en dat hij deze week om haar hand kwam vragen de familie wilde de famillieeer behouden en daarom zwegen ze ze zeiden als hij deze wek er niet is dat maak ik je dood de volgende dag belde ze hem maar hij was ergens in maastricht ( drugshandelstad) ze vroeg hem of hij direkt wilde komen en dat er iets heel ergs is gebeurd maar hij had het te druk zei hij de volgende dag probeerde ze hem weer te bellen maar ij nam niet op terwijl de telefoon wel afging de derde dag ha dhij weer een smoesje en zo ging het mnaar door terwijl zei kapot ging van verdriet ze was radeloos hij wilde niet komen en ze had een groot probleem toen de famillie na 2 weken inzag dat hij niet meer zou komen nam haar oom haar mee naar een donker bos ergens in braband hij schreewde de hele dag al tegen haar en was erg onaardig toen ze eenmaal aankwamen begon hij vragen te stellen zoals wie was hij waar was hij wat hij ellemaal met haar deed en zei maar huilen toen pakte hij een pistool en zette het op haar hoofd en begon spuugte in haar gezicht hij zei dat ze een schande was voor de famillie en dat ze het niet verdiende verder te leven hij ontma haar het leven en gooide haar in de achterbak (haar lichaam is nooit meer gevonden) en nu haar broer haar had gezien en het zeker aan de famillie zou vertellen was ze ook niet meer zeker van haar leven en vroeg of ze bij hem kon blijven tot ze iets anders had gevonden hij vond alles oke en vroeg of zei zijn dochter op kon voeden en dat hij wel zou werken voor het geld hij zei ook dat ze nooit weg hoefde en dat ze wel een andere school moest zoeken in de buurt ze was zo blij dat ze hem wilde omhelzen maar iets hield haar tegen hij was zo lief ze begreep het niet echt nooit was iemand zo lief voor haar geweest alles wat ze hoorden was puur zakelijk en persoonlijk had ze zelf met haar famillie geen relatie hoe ze verder leven vertel ik de volgende keer dus zwaai maar met die handjes en zeg tot morgen lala tot morgen po tot morgen dipsie tot morgen tinkie winkie morgen is inshallah weer een dag , teletubies zeg maar dag 

dada  :knipoog:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

zie je ik ben verraden door me eigen fans waar blijven mijn reacties 
wejoo ik voel me echt genaaid


 :ego:  3la zogenaamde fans

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *zie je ik ben verraden door me eigen fans waar blijven mijn reacties 
> wejoo ik voel me echt genaaid
> 
> 
>  3la zogenaamde fans*


ja man ze geven nie om onze verhalenn  :tranen:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

zoooo wat ergg!!!  :frons:  

en nee we laten je niet in de steek wees maar gerust!!  :knipoog: 

we krijgen vandaag dus een vervolg, dank je wellllllllll  :grote grijns:

----------


## zina2004

he niemand laat je in de steek dus ga nou maar verder.
enne alvast bedankt.  :Cool:

----------


## Nido

Sjees wat erg zeg.... Ga snell verder ajb!!!

----------


## Sweet_Maryam

Je hebt hier een trouwe fan bij, toeeeeeeeeeeee ga verderrrrrrrrr!!!!!!! WOWW echt mooi verhaal en je vertelt het echt met passie, dus aubb ga verderrrr..

----------


## moslima__007

blijven doorgaan

----------


## Mr.Mistic

Ik wil nog minimaal twee reacties 
ik vind dit echt uiterst teleurstellend en niet profecioneel de manier waarom jullie mij behandelen is niet formeel en gedragsmatig niet correct ik wil jullie daarom verzoeken zo spoedig mogelijk contact op te nemen met miesn bouayagh voor verder overleg 

ben ik duidelijk genoeg of willen jullie speciefiekere informatie  :bril:  ?

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *Ik wil nog minimaal twee reacties 
> ik vind dit echt uiterst teleurstellend en niet profecioneel de manier waarom jullie mij behandelen is niet formeel en gedragsmatig niet correct ik wil jullie daarom verzoeken zo spoedig mogelijk contact op te nemen met miesn bouayagh voor verder overleg 
> 
> ben ik duidelijk genoeg of willen jullie speciefiekere informatie  ?*


ja klaaar punt uit!!  :ego:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hahaha hier nog een reactie bij 
maar ga gauw weer verder
je moet gewoon je verhaal schrijven en de reacties komen vanzelf  :vreemd:  

doei !  :nijn:

----------


## chiller_meid

jeh zieke jij bent de lauwste zehma voor wat hoort wat wela  :grote grijns:  
enne deze verhaal is wel zielig ik wens de personen die dit hebbe meegemaakt veel sebar oe saffie ewa ik was de 2e reactie wil je alsjeblieft verdere vervolgjes typen als het je lukt...  :haha:   :haha: 
en verder wens ik iedereen een ramadan moebarak

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *Ik wil nog minimaal twee reacties 
> ik vind dit echt uiterst teleurstellend en niet profecioneel de manier waarom jullie mij behandelen is niet formeel en gedragsmatig niet correct ik wil jullie daarom verzoeken zo spoedig mogelijk contact op te nemen met miesn bouayagh voor verder overleg 
> 
> ben ik duidelijk genoeg of willen jullie speciefiekere informatie  ?*


Als ik zulke reacties zie van jou dan begrijp ik jou ffe niet, wil je jouw verhaal hier zetten, ga je gang er zijn genoeg lezers wil je niet dan niet.. Ik ga niet smeken netalsof mijn leven ervan afhangt :knipoog: 

 :wat?!:

----------


## moslima__007

nou nu staan er toch al meer dan 2 reacties he man
dus doe nou gwn verder met dat verhaal .
wil je??

beslama

----------


## Mr.Mistic

:boos:  nou mensen soumaja heeft het voor jullie verpest ik ga niet meer verder ik wil gewoon waardering en mensen kunnen het niet opbrengen om hun waarding te laten blijken in tegendeel zelfs ik dien hierbij mijn ontslag in en ze leefden nog lang en gellukig

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> * nou mensen soumaja heeft het voor jullie verpest ik ga niet meer verder ik wil gewoon waardering en mensen kunnen het niet opbrengen om hun waarding te laten blijken in tegendeel zelfs ik dien hierbij mijn ontslag in en ze leefden nog lang en gellukig*


Oh ajb zeg doe ffe normaal, ik vind je doet beetje rara..

Mensen het is niet mijn schuld, blijkbaar heeft hij geen zin om verder te schrijven :knipoog:  aka typen!

----------


## Mr.Mistic

nee, nee, nee, ik wou verder gaan ik heb net een ander stuk geschreven op word maar als je zo gaat praten lijkt het net of je me niet repecteerd ik wil gewoon een gebaar van thnx ofzo klaar

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *nee, nee, nee, ik wou verder gaan ik heb net een ander stuk geschreven op word maar als je zo gaat praten lijkt het net of je me niet repecteerd ik wil gewoon een gebaar van thnx ofzo klaar*


Jongeman, k respecteer je!! Maar jij moet ons ook respecteren en mensen niet laten smeken om een vervolg  :knipoog:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Jongeman, k respecteer je!! Maar jij moet ons ook respecteren en mensen niet laten smeken om een vervolg *


je hebt gelijk respct moet van beide kanten , maar meid bied gewoon je excuses aan ik wil dat verhaal verlezen komop  :student:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

oke daar heb je ook gelijk in
zullen we weer vriendjes worden  :duim:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Miesn_bouayach_ 
> *je hebt gelijk respct moet van beide kanten , maar meid bied gewoon je excuses aan ik wil dat verhaal verlezen komop *


Voor wat? Omdat ik mijn mening heb gegeven>?

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *oke daar heb je ook gelijk in
> zullen we weer vriendjes worden *


 \

Okido, :Smilie: .. Maar de volgende keer mijn mening niet als een aanvallend reactie gaan opvatten he :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Allah i Barek fiek meid dank je wel  :Smilie:

----------


## Eoft

hey mr.mistic...
mag ik je wat vragen?

Ik heb je verhaal in een adem uitgelezen en ik moest niet
 :kotsen: 
m.a.w. jouw verhaal is gewoon lauw.
en mijn vraag is dus of ik em op mijn site:
Story Freak 
mag zetten...

maar dan moet ik wel eerst je naam weten,
ALS je het wilt doen!



 :blauwe kus:

----------


## Youmaya

Hallo Beste Mistic Boy, 

Jou verhaal zal wel een clue hebben enzo..., maar heb je ooit van "leestekens" gehoord???

Sorry, maar "IK KON NIET MEER"...

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door Youmaya_ 
> *Hallo Beste Mistic Boy, 
> 
> Jou verhaal zal wel een clue hebben enzo..., maar heb je ooit van "leestekens" gehoord???
> 
> Sorry, maar "IK KON NIET MEER"...*


""sorry meid maar op internet gebruiken ze tegenwoordig geen leestekens en het gaat erom dat je het begrijpt toch en dat heb je waarschijnlijk wel""  :gniffel:   :melig:

----------


## chiller_meid

soso je hebt wel heftige discusies he maar je verhaal is zielig ik geef je gelijk,het is jouw tog nie overkomen.
maar ik zie je wel weer op school doeidoei

----------


## Mr.Mistic

jullie willen tog zo graag de rest van het verhaal horen hier is het dan


hij kreeg een ziekte en stierf zijn dochter werd een cocaineverslaafde een leefde op straat tussen junks de zusje van zijn dode vrouw werd bruut afgeslacht door haar ooms en ze gingen allemaal naar de hel

einde  :engel:

----------


## moslima__007

is dat het enige wat je kan schrijven??
als je aan een verhaal begint moet je het ook afmaken 
en als dat toch echt het vervolg moest zijn dan ben ik  :schok:  

groetjes een ex-fan

----------


## lala yousra

hahahahahahhahahahahha
woulah ik lach me hier dood mr mistic je bent echt een player a shitan
ik zat maar te wachten op het vervolg en wachten en wachten 
en dan!!!! zonder resultaat men ogen puilen uit men oogkas helemaal voor niks!! hahahahaha maar toch blijven schrijven jongen je hebt leuke verhaaltjes (ookal eindigen ze abnormaal)
thalla mr mistic en tot nog is 
beslama
 :lachu:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

owh nee,

waarom nou tog moslima 007 please blijf mijn fan ik kan niet zonder mijn fans 
waarom laat je me in de steek, volgens mijn heb je een paar van deze  :stomp:   :plet:   :zweep:  nodig je blijft mijn fan hoe dan ook daar zorg ik wel voor 

whauahqauahauahauahauahauahauahauahauahauahu ruina met jullie

----------


## moslima__007

hiwa typ dan een vervolg
i'll be waiting
okeee
ciaokezzzzz  :lekpuh:   :lekpuh:   :lekpuh:   :lekpuh:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

""BERICHTJE AAN MIJN FANS''


Dit berichte schijf ik omdat het laat in de avond is ik heb niet veel te doen ik moet morgenochtend vroeg naar school en omdat ik ook de gene wil zijn die de honderste reactie op zijn naam wil hebben dus zoals je ziet heb ik reden genoeg om dit berichtje te schrijven dit berichtje is niet zomaar een berichtje dit berichtje komt uit het diepst van mijn hard omdat dit berichtje met zoveel liefde is geschreven zullen veel mensen dit berichtje ook lezen maar wat er werkelijk in dit berichtje staat is allemaal onzin dus zeg nou eerlijk voel je je belzerd door dit BERICHTJE  :gniffel:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Youmaya_ 
> *Hallo Beste Mistic Boy, 
> 
> Jou verhaal zal wel een clue hebben enzo..., maar heb je ooit van "leestekens" gehoord???
> 
> Sorry, maar "IK KON NIET MEER"...*


En jij ooit van grammatica gehoord?

"JOUW"  :Smilie:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ewa jij 
ga nu toch verder
!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lella_asma

ee maar je verhaal is echt lauw lauw maar het is niet waargebeurt maar wel een leuk verhaal r+++++n ga verder............!! wanneeer ga je er weer wat bij schrijven????
hoe loopt het nou af met nassira?????he he 
thalla   :ole:   :ole:   :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:

----------


## lella_asma

ee maar je verhaal is echt lauw lauw maar het is niet waargebeurt maar wel een leuk verhaal r+++++n ga verder............!! wanneeer ga je er weer wat bij schrijven????
hoe loopt het nou af met nassira?????he he 
thalla   :ole:   :ole:   :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:

----------


## chiller_meid

:kwaad:  ewa ziekerd wanneer ga je verder man...!!!  :zweep:  keh ik zit hier op je verhaal te wachten  :duizelig:  

ahahah maar jah laters  :zwaai:

----------


## _mocro_nasi

ewa??
hoelang gaat het duren voor dat er weer wat bij schrijft? heheik w8n al een tijdje en er komt maar geen vervolg......asl je geen zin meer hebt kom het me maar persoonlijk vertellen ik heb alle tijd en je weet me te vinden he..................haha :P:P:P  :duim:   :duim:   :duim:

----------


## lella_asma

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  nou nou redfouan je kan er wel wat van maaruuh je mag ibrahim best wel leren een verhaal te schrijven want hij bakt er niets van whuahuawhuahuawhuahuawhuahua  :blij:  
wallah hij zet zich zelf voor schande meeeeeeennnnnnn ennuh ik zal w8ten op je vervolg.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

Hey ik weet denk ik wel wie je bent maar noem me naam hier niet oke 
en je kan lang wachten op dat vervolg whauhauahuahauahauahuahau :jeweetog:  



whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahauwhauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauah auhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahauahauhauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauahauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau
whauwhuahwuahauhauahauahuahauahauhauahauahauahauah auahauahauahauahauhauahauahauahauahauahauahauahaua hauahauahauahauahau

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door lella_asma_ 
> *                                              nou nou redfouan je kan er wel wat van maaruuh je mag ibrahim best wel leren een verhaal te schrijven want hij bakt er niets van whuahuawhuahuawhuahuawhuahua  
> wallah hij zet zich zelf voor schande meeeeeeennnnnnn ennuh ik zal w8ten op je vervolg.                                                    *


talking behind my back will ya,
If you have something to say, say it to my FUCKING FACE
Don't be a fucking quiet snitch,
And doing it on the net like a fucking BITCH
Cuz you ain't more than that to me now!!!!




(ps: moge Allah jullie zondes hebben vergeven Op lailat wa lkadr voor HIJ is de alvergevende almachtige........my love  :Iluvu:   :student:  )

----------


## rooierozen

Leuk verhaal....

groetjes Jihane

----------


## Eoft

lella_asma,

Laat Miesn_bouayach gewoon z'n verhaal maken.

En maakt me ook geen reet uit of het ook echt door hem is
geschreven.


PS. Zo te horen hebben jullie wel een Mocrostraat zeg, pfoeh!





 :blauwe kus:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> *lella_asma,
> 
> Laat Miesn_bouayach gewoon z'n verhaal maken.
> 
> En maakt me ook geen reet uit of het ook echt door hem is
> geschreven.
> 
> 
> ...


ja jammer genoeg wel  :knife_head:

----------


## Eoft

Dan hebben jullie ook een standaard groepje hangjongeren.

Je weetog;

Zwarte jas met bont aan capuchon
petje
spijkerbroek
sportschoenen

----------


## khandaqi

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> *Dan hebben jullie ook een standaard groepje hangjongeren.
> 
> Je weetog;
> 
> Zwarte jas met bont aan capuchon
> petje
> spijkerbroek
> sportschoenen*


ja klopt helleeleleleleel veel buurmeisje

----------


## Eoft

*Standaard...* 

 :hihi:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

hey hey hey word dit shien praatgroep wella dit is nog altijd mijn eigen ruimte ja als je wilt praten over elkaar doe je dat maar ergens anders hier gaat alles om mijn
hebben jullie dat goed begrepen of niet  :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

srry e mistic maar je weet sommigen hier hebben harde aanpak nodig  :zweep:   :dood:   :kotsen:

----------


## rooierozen

het is weer gezellig zoals altijd!!!

----------


## rooierozen

het is weer gezellig zoals altijd!!!

----------


## Eoft

:hihi: 

Okay!

Back 2 youre story...

Wanneer ga je weer verder?

Want ja, jij maakt ons aan het praten over andere dingen
omdat je niet verder gaat met je verhaal.

Wie kent trouwens het nieuwe liedje van Eminem?

 :melig:  

Hehehe, jokes.

Let maar niet op mij, ben altijd al levenloos geweest.

Focus jezelf maar op je verhaal!


Doei!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> *
> 
> Okay!
> 
> Back 2 youre story...
> 
> Wanneer ga je weer verder?
> 
> ...



hahahahaha  :zwaai:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

het is afgelopen met de verhaaltjes ,we zijn er eindelijk achter gekomen wat het leven inhoudt

----------


## _mocro_nasi

ewaaa we wachten wanneer komt die vervolg nou??? duurt het nog lang mohiem laat het weten......het is echt een leuk bverhaal maar het is nog leuker als je die verhaal afmaakt sooooooo............ewa laat wat horen!!!
:stout  :stout:   :stout:   :stout:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :wow:   :wow:  

mohiem  doeeeeeeeeeeeg.........................  :ole:

----------


## besmele

dit is pas echte liefde!!! blijven vechten voor een meisje of net andersom!!

----------


## rooierozen

ik wacht nog steeds

jihane

----------


## JamaL_JamaL

ik kan ook niet meer
 :gsm:

----------


## Zharazed

he ik ben benieuwd naar afloop begin maar te schrijven

----------


## lella_asma

ga ajb verder met je verhaal het is echt een mooi verhaal mang
ik wacht ik wacht en ik wacht maar er komt maar niet niets.
 :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan2:

----------


## Nido

Heb vandaag besloten om niet meer moeite te doen om meer reacties te zetten na deze..

Smeken om een vervolg is absurd :Smilie: ..

Veel plezier verder met je verhaal...Ajuuss... :zwaai: 

I am Outta Here

----------


## Eoft

> _Geplaatst door besmele_
> dit is pas echte liefde!!! blijven vechten voor een meisje of net andersom!!


Ja, waren maar wat meer jongens zo...

 :Iluvu:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> *Ja, waren maar wat meer jongens zo...
> 
> *


ewa jammer meid de wereld is leeg zulke jonges vind je misschien op mars niet hier

----------


## Eoft

:jammer:  

Too bad...

----------


## chiller_meid

wahwahwah die was vies maar jah

----------


## Eoft

Oke,

Er zijn vast wel wat jongens
die voor een meisje willen vechten.

(in Timboektoe zeker?)


 :hihi:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

:motorzaag:   :motorzaag:   :motorzaag:   :motorzaag:   :motorzaag:   :motorzaag:  

waarom nou timboektoe daar zijn alleen negers zoek in bnie bouayagh ofzo.

----------


## Mr.Mistic

maar ff srieus ik kenn genoeg meisjes die kk stoer doen ze denken ze zijn shien stoere mafias ofzo maar ze hebben nog nooit voor mijn gevochten dus ik ben van mening dat ik ook niet voor haar hoef te vechten moet ze maar geen ruzie zoeken met mensen die sterker zijn als haar,
ik bedoel als ik een grote brede jonge zie doe stoer doet geef ik mischien wel een blauwe oog maar dan is het rennen geblazen  :boogie:

----------


## chiller_meid

bazzzzzzz 

hahah doodlachen hiersoo..  :hihi:   :hihi:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> *Oke,
> 
> Er zijn vast wel wat jongens
> die voor een meisje willen vechten.
> 
> (in Timboektoe zeker?)
> 
> 
> *


ka was grapje joh eh meid tuurlijk zou ik wel voor een meid vechten als ze 't waard is natuurlijk en niet in de zin dat ze mooi sexy ofzo is maar in zin dat er echte liefde in het spel zit

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hahahaha praten praten praten
maar gaat dit verhaal nog verder???

----------


## m0cr0layD

Ewa komt er nog een vervolg?

----------


## _mocro_nasi

> _Geplaatst door Miesn_bouayach_ 
> *ka was grapje joh eh meid tuurlijk zou ik wel voor een meid vechten als ze 't waard is natuurlijk en niet in de zin dat ze mooi sexy ofzo is maar in zin dat er echte liefde in het spel zit*


hahahah jij bent focking grappig bokoeee, hahahaha e gaaaa met je wijze worden hihihihihihihi wallah ik lach me hier dood...........pssssstt lach mee jij bent echt graaaaaaaaaaappig

 :strik:   :strik:   :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:  ik lach je uit


 :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:  huhuuhuhuhu

----------


## Eoft

> _Geplaatst door Miesn_bouayach_ 
> *ka was grapje joh eh meid tuurlijk zou ik wel voor een meid vechten als ze 't waard is natuurlijk en niet in de zin dat ze mooi sexy ofzo is maar in zin dat er echte liefde in het spel zit*


Maar zeg nou ff eerlijk...

Je wilt wel een meid die sexy of mooi is.

 :hihi:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> *Maar zeg nou ff eerlijk...
> 
> Je wilt wel een meid die sexy of mooi is.
> 
> *


 nou meid eerlijk zegge, ben altijd eerlijk, tuurlijk zou een schoonheid een sexy meid een prinsesje goed bij me passe maar eerlijk waar wallah ik kijk eerst naar het innerlijk.....het uiterlijk verandert constant soms krullend haar soms stijl haar etc. maar het innerlijk blijft wat het is, een stempel op t leven. Dan heb ik toch liever de goede stempel dan een verkeerde vind je nie?

(ps: voortaan als een bericht aan mij is gericht kan dat door middel van mn prive-inbox ka anders verpest je steeds het verhaal van diegene he Mr. Mistic)

----------


## sjahrazed

Hey schatjes

sorry dat ik jullie belletje moet breken hoor...maar een deftige gast in bni bouayach..??? die moet ik daar nog zien dat zijn alleen maar dikke nekken die denken dt ze het zijn... kom maar eens naar Souani daar zijn nog echte riffen

kusjes een meid van souani

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door sjahrazed_ 
> *Hey schatjes
> 
> sorry dat ik jullie belletje moet breken hoor...maar een deftige gast in bni bouayach..??? die moet ik daar nog zien dat zijn alleen maar dikke nekken die denken dt ze het zijn... kom maar eens naar Souani daar zijn nog echte riffen
> 
> kusjes een meid van souani*


Who the f*ck zei dat ik uit bni-bouayach kom misschien heeft mn nick je in de war gebracht maar ik kom uit Bni boukhlef meid en als je verdeeldheid wil creeren ga maar ergens anders sorry hoor als dit aanvallend komt  :regie:

----------


## sjahrazed

salam Miesn bouayach

sorry hoor maar ik heb er gewoon nog al veel slechts over gehoord en meegemaakt waarom doe je dan zo aanvallend ik beledig jou toch niet? ik ken jou niet en ik ga me ook niet uitspreken over jou. wie weet ben je een droomvent en wie weet ben je het monster van het jaar... ik ken je niet en ik VAL JE NIET AAN!!! en sorry als ik je die indruk geef en ik ben ook niet van plan om verdeeldheid te zaaien zo ben ik niet maar zoals ik al zei ik heb er veel familie en kennissen wonen en die trekken er op niet veel. maar to get to the point ik heb niets tegen jou hoor en semhaj als je dat dacht.

groeten naoual

----------


## rooierozen

ga je nog verder meid??

----------


## _mocro_nasi

:lekpuh:   :lekpuh:   :lekpuh:   :lekpuh:  eee wat is idt hoelang wachten we al op een vervolg en oualoe we krijgen niks ?? wat is d t ewa schrijf verder man.........hoe meer je schrijft hoe meer reatie okee..........  :lekpuh:

----------


## chiller_meid

moehim peeps chill ze en denk dat die gene niet meer verder gaat typen
maar jah :engel: 

 :wohaa:  wat er ook gebeurt altijd blijven lachen..!! doe ik ook hoor  :auw:

----------


## _mocro_nasi

> _Geplaatst door chiller_meid_ 
> *moehim peeps chill ze en denk dat die gene niet meer verder gaat typen
> maar jah
> 
>  wat er ook gebeurt altijd blijven lachen..!! doe ik ook hoor *


mohiem we wachten af je hbet gelijk maar het duurt zo lang

----------


## _mocro_nasi

> _Geplaatst door Miesn_bouayach_ 
> *Who the f*ck zei dat ik uit bni-bouayach kom misschien heeft mn nick je in de war gebracht maar ik kom uit Bni boukhlef meid en als je verdeeldheid wil creeren ga maar ergens anders sorry hoor als dit aanvallend komt *



ee kalmpjes hoor doe relaxed hihi

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

......

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door _mocro_nasi_ 
> *ee kalmpjes hoor doe relaxed hihi*


  :aftel:  hahahah zoveel vingers steek ik op maar daarna geduld op  :romance:

----------


## _mocro_nasi

zehma soort van jij hebt toch die verhaal niet geschreven ik vraag het wel aan die gene zelf jij hoeft niet voor hem te praten........!!!!

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

:melig2:   :melig2:  eeey mistic doe beetjuh wat voor je fans asahbi ze smeken om vervolg  :schok:   :melig2:

----------


## _mocro_nasi

mohiem ee peace doeeeeeeeeeeeg

----------


## _mocro_nasi

> _Geplaatst door Miesn_bouayach_ 
> *  eeey mistic doe beetjuh wat voor je fans asahbi ze smeken om vervolg  *



smeken ee ga hoor waarom zopu ik nou moeten smeken gooooooood helemaal niet. ik bedoel maak af waar je mee bezig was mohiem denk niet dat i zit te smeken huh???.....................  :vingers:   :wohaa:   :zwaai:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door _mocro_nasi_ 
> *smeken ee ga hoor waarom zopu ik nou moeten smeken gooooooood helemaal niet. ik bedoel maak af waar je mee bezig was mohiem denk niet dat i zit te smeken huh???.....................   *


whahahuahuahuhauha ze3ma roega elke keer ......(mrmistic)  :player:  maak je verhaal af en nu ze3ma terugdijnze whahwhwhhwuuhwuh  :lol:  eerlijk toegeve nu he

----------


## _mocro_nasi

ne helemaal niet klaaarr zo als ik al zei hij moet gewoon afmaken waar hij mee bezig was anders moet je geen verhaal schrijven klaar dat geld ook voor jou maar dat is niet echt belangerijk hihiihihihihiihh
mohiem doeoiiiiiiii
ik ga nu echt..................  :wohaa:

----------


## chiller_meid

gaan jullie hier nog discuseren enzo hey mattie keh als hij niet verder wilt gaan dan denk ik ook dat hij het daarbij laat en daar brengt volgens mij niemand verandering in.. dus genoeg geplak je weet zelf laat ieder in zn waarde  :grote grijns: 

maar jah is niet negatief bedoeld he :knipoog:  

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## Eoft

hey

wie zegt dat souani geen lelijke mensen heeft?

Ik weet eigenlijk niet eens waar dat ligt :S

Maar ik kan je wel zeggen dat de mooiste mensen in
al manzah zitten

(including me, jokes)



Doei
kheb haast!

----------


## Eoft

hey

wie zegt dat souani geen lelijke mensen heeft?

Ik weet eigenlijk niet eens waar dat ligt :S

Maar ik kan je wel zeggen dat de mooiste mensen in
al manzah zitten

(including me, jokes)



Doei
kheb haast!

----------


## Eoft

hey

wie zegt dat souani geen lelijke mensen heeft?

Ik weet eigenlijk niet eens waar dat ligt :S

Maar ik kan je wel zeggen dat de mooiste mensen in
al manzah zitten

(including me, jokes)



Doei
kheb haast!

----------


## _mocro_nasi

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> *hey
> 
> wie zegt dat souani geen lelijke mensen heeft?
> 
> Ik weet eigenlijk niet eens waar dat ligt :S
> 
> Maar ik kan je wel zeggen dat de mooiste mensen in
> al manzah zitten
> ...


ee maar vergeet alhouceima niet hee.......... haha!! behalve imezouren en bni bouyach ik heb het over richting de provincie.........  :stout:   :stout:   :stout:   :stout:   :stout:   :stout:   :schok:

----------


## _mocro_nasi

> _Geplaatst door chiller_meid_ 
> *gaan jullie hier nog discuseren enzo hey mattie keh als hij niet verder wilt gaan dan denk ik ook dat hij het daarbij laat en daar brengt volgens mij niemand verandering in.. dus genoeg geplak je weet zelf laat ieder in zn waarde 
> 
> maar jah is niet negatief bedoeld he 
> 
>  *


ik heb niet over zijn verhaal maar over die van mr.mistic maar hij houd ervan om mee te bemoeien als ik iets aan mr.mistic vraag al is het zijn eigen verhaal niet eens......................bedoel maar (niks te doen)  :oog:   :oog:   :oog:   :oog:   :oog:   :schreeuw:   :schreeuw:   :schreeuw:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door _mocro_nasi_ 
> *ee maar vergeet alhouceima niet hee.......... haha!! behalve imezouren en bni bouyach ik heb het over richting de provincie.........       *


ben ik ff blij dat ik uit alhoceima kom sidi abid  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## _mocro_nasi

> _Geplaatst door Miesn_bouayach_ 
> *ben ik ff blij dat ik uit alhoceima kom sidi abid *


sidi abdi????

----------


## rooierozen

Hey mensen!! niet negatief bedoelt he.... maarruu volgens mijn gaat jullie onderwerp niet over het verhaal.. is toch beter als jullie verder gaan in het gezellig babel hoekje (moet je dan wel zelf Creren)!! 

dan doe ik ook mee!!! zonder voor haar verhaal snappie!!

nou boesaa voor jullie allemaallllll

----------


## machakil

eve voorstellen ik ben een vriend va mr mistic 
en mag zijn verhaal overnemen
als jullie zo graag een vervolg willen 

bel dan 06- . . . . . . . .
od stuur een email naar . . . . . . . . . [email protected]
of kom langs op . . . . . . . str ..

en ten slotte wil ik dit zeggen ik doe iets voor jullie jullie doen iets voor mij

begrijp mij niet verkeerd en zeg geen gekke dingen ik ben heel gevoelig
dat kan slecht gevolgen hebben op het verthaal

eeh laterzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## rooierozen

je naam zegt al genoeg machakil !!!

----------


## machakil

je vergist je schat 

de naam zegt niet altijd de waarheid over de gene die die naam draagt

----------


## rooierozen

ow ja machakil?? vertel......

----------


## machakil

ee eve siri willen jullie die verhaal of niet
 :kwaad:   :kwaad: 

niemand belt 
of stuurt een emai
of komt langs 
ik heb jullie tog mijn nummer, adres en mijn emailadres gegeven

ewa waar wachten jullie op

eh en ik ga niet herhalen want op is op
 :melig:   :melig:  

deze mensen ze begrijpen het gewoon niet

----------


## machakil

ee eve siri willen jullie die verhaal of niet
 :kwaad:   :kwaad: 

niemand belt 
of stuurt een emai
of komt langs 
ik heb jullie tog mijn nummer, adres en mijn emailadres gegeven

ewa waar wachten jullie op

eh en ik ga niet herhalen want op is op
 :melig:   :melig:  

deze mensen ze begrijpen het gewoon niet

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door machakil_ 
> *ee eve siri willen jullie die verhaal of niet
>  
> 
> niemand belt 
> of stuurt een emai
> of komt langs 
> ik heb jullie tog mijn nummer, adres en mijn emailadres gegeven
> 
> ...


krijg ik korting

----------


## nadorgirl4live

heeey leuk verhaal man 

ga verder dan

en miesn_bouayach waarom ben jij met jou verhaal gestopt?
was echt een leuk verhaal.
alleen omdat die zielig trut je opfuckt.

ga gewoon door dan.

----------


## Mr.Mistic

ewaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

kijk al mijn lelijkheidssyndroompjes dan met elkaar in discussie gaan om mijn verhaal ik beloof jullie dat ik een kk erge stuk erbij ga schrijven jullie gaan gewoon huilen dat is alvast beloofd oke

maar chiller meid jij bent tog de nicht van iemand die ik ken.

machakiel miesn bouayagh waar ken ik jullie van waarom praten jullie voor mijn ,
jullie nemen het zomaar voor me op terwijl ik zelf nog al mijn vingers heb dus wiegwezen.

enuuuh bereid je maar voor, want hier kom ik weer hoor.

maaruuh zeg gewoon eerlijk hebben jullie me niet gemist al die tijd dat ik niets heb geschreven ik was op een onbewoont eiland ontvoerd door buitenaardse marokanen die het gemunt hadden op mijn verhaal ze wilden alles ruineren maar dat verhaal vertel ik jullie wel een andere keer ik schrijf zaterdag een mooi lang stuk erbij dan ben ik vrij oke afgesproken dael

tot zaterdag 
ik ga weer onderkoffer want ze zoeken me  :roken:  
laters

----------


## rooierozen

Hey Mr.Mistic, je bent wel erugg bij de hand

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *ewaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> kijk al mijn lelijkheidssyndroompjes dan met elkaar in discussie gaan om mijn verhaal ik beloof jullie dat ik een kk erge stuk erbij ga schrijven jullie gaan gewoon huilen dat is alvast beloofd oke
> 
> maar chiller meid jij bent tog de nicht van iemand die ik ken.
> 
> machakiel miesn bouayagh waar ken ik jullie van waarom praten jullie voor mijn ,
> jullie nemen het zomaar voor me op terwijl ik zelf nog al mijn vingers heb dus wiegwezen.
> ...


heey jonges pak em hier is ie  :wat?!:  je dacht je was veilig yek e re3tireth  :afro:

----------


## selmariffia

wat is dit

hebben jullie niks anders te doen dan ruzien,

he mister mistic, ben je nu uberhaupt van plan om een vervolg te plaatsen, want dan weet ik waar ik aan toe ben

jammer, je bent erg goed begonnen, maar je praat te veel

denk ook aan alineas
ik krijg hoofdpijn van al dat achter elkaar lezen

----------


## machakil

eh mr mistic 
wat moet ik nou wel of niet overnemen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
deze man heb je lol of so  :fucyc:  

mohim ik spreek je nog wel
eh a balhar je hoeft je voor niemand te bewijzen
zogenaamd doen alsof

----------


## Mr.Mistic

machakil noem me geen balhaar a trut 

 :ninja2:  ga ten strijde en laat je lijden door de woorden van de schepper  :ninja2:  

ik ga nu de verhaal afmaken oke  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

nog ff wachten  :romance:   :romance:   :romance:   :romance:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

:potver:  nog heeel ff wachten  :potver:   :potver:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

en pizzazazazazazazazazaz  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

hey mensen sta jullie tijd hier niet te verdoen ga leven zoeken ff serieus er was een tijd dat ik internet thuis had en te veel tijd had toen leek het me wel leuk om een verhaal te schrijven nu is internet weg als jullie die verhaal willen dan moeten jullie internet voor me betalen  :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:  

maar ff serieus er komt niks meer van hoor jullie kunnen lang wachten 

wacht maar tot de zeeen zijn opgedroogd of tot de bergen zijnn weggevaagd 


zeg gewoon eerlijk die was goed  :stout:   :stout:   :stout:  

 :stout:  i'm bad  :stout:  i'm bad  :stout:  i'm bad  :stout:  


jullie houden gewoon van me  :verliefd:   :verliefd:  

stelletjes sentimentelen willen jullie een liefdesverhaal lezen yek
die meisjes was gewoon een hoer ze was een sletje moet ze maar niet met jongens gaan 
lekker voor haar
je moet geen medeleven hebben voor die meisje ze wist waar ze aan begon 
en kom me niet vertellen dat liefde blind maakt want een vuist op je oog dat maakt blind

----------


## chiller_meid

jah ik ben de nichje van iemand die je kent..!!


en waarom zo agresief alatief je kan ook gewoon op een normale toon duidelijk maken dat dit verhaal niet door gaat waarom zo veel haat kijk bij mij was het al duidelijk dat je niet verder ging maar andere hadde nog wat hoop weet je.. ik had ze ook verteld dat ze lang kunne wachten voor dat je verder gaat...!! maar ga eindstand niet zo tekeer ewa saffie zehma liefde maakt niet blind alsjeblieft hoor je hebt van die mensen die erin trappen en op hun gevoel uit gaan en ja dan zijn ze blind en kleede ze zichzelf zelfs helemaal uit voor die jongen en willen zelfs als hoer voor hem werken of wat dan ook kom niet vertellen blauwe oog dat maakt blind maar ja het is wel zo hoe dom het ook klinkt maar ja ik praat niet uit ervaring ofso  :koppel:  .. en omdat iemand een verhaal leest of de tijd aan jou verhaal verdoet heeft die gene gelijk geen leven  :duizelig:  ewa saffie het is beter thuis zitten en verhalen lezen die sommige ogen open kunnen maken omdat ze nog verkeerd bezig zijn of nog niet het rechte pad hebben gevolgd dan sletjes buiten spelen want dat is helemaal tijd verdoen .. moehim thalla 

maar is cool a zieke hou je rustig..!

 :petaf:  en wat er ook gebeurd of wat ik ook heb getypt altijd blijven lachen..!!




laterssss

----------


## Mr.Mistic

wejooo ontroerende wijze woorden 

ik ben het niet met alles eens maar ik durf niet tegen je in te gaan ik ben bang dat je agressief
word dus hou ik het er maar bij

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door chiller_meid_ 
> *jah ik ben de nichje van iemand die je kent..!!
> 
> 
> en waarom zo agresief alatief je kan ook gewoon op een normale toon duidelijk maken dat dit verhaal niet door gaat waarom zo veel haat kijk bij mij was het al duidelijk dat je niet verder ging maar andere hadde nog wat hoop weet je.. ik had ze ook verteld dat ze lang kunne wachten voor dat je verder gaat...!! maar ga eindstand niet zo tekeer ewa saffie zehma liefde maakt niet blind alsjeblieft hoor je hebt van die mensen die erin trappen en op hun gevoel uit gaan en ja dan zijn ze blind en kleede ze zichzelf zelfs helemaal uit voor die jongen en willen zelfs als hoer voor hem werken of wat dan ook kom niet vertellen blauwe oog dat maakt blind maar ja het is wel zo hoe dom het ook klinkt maar ja ik praat niet uit ervaring ofso  .. en omdat iemand een verhaal leest of de tijd aan jou verhaal verdoet heeft die gene gelijk geen leven  ewa saffie het is beter thuis zitten en verhalen lezen die sommige ogen open kunnen maken omdat ze nog verkeerd bezig zijn of nog niet het rechte pad hebben gevolgd dan sletjes buiten spelen want dat is helemaal tijd verdoen .. moehim thalla 
> 
> maar is cool a zieke hou je rustig..!
> 
>  en wat er ook gebeurd of wat ik ook heb getypt altijd blijven lachen..!!
> ...


oeps saffi ben jij wel marokkaans zo klinkt een marokkaans meisje niet  :plet:  hehe eindelijk iemand die het snapt peace out  :slapen:

----------


## chiller_meid

ewa saffie je mag gerust vertellen wat je ervan vind en als je het er niet mee eens bent is dat je mening ik ga je niet doodschieten ofso en agressief ben ik nie hoor en wordt ik al helemaal niet als je je mening uit.... :knipoog:  :grote grijns: 

ennuh waarom klink ik nie als een marokkaanse :Confused:  kiefash die zin begrijp ik niet maar zal wel oke zijn....!! en als er dingen zijn die ik verkeerd over heb gebracht is het niet de bedoelding geweest maar wat er ook gebeurt altijd blijven lachen...!!!

maar jah thalla peeps

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## rooierozen

chiller_meid zeg wat je wil en trek je er niets van aan

love ya al en zoals chiller_meid altijd zegt blijf lachen

knipoogje jihane

----------


## berkania150

Hey Miesn_Bouayach wa bedoel je met een marokaans meisje klinkt ni zo hoe klint ze dan in jouw ogen of ken je gewoon de verkeerde marokaanse meisjes  :potver:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door berkania150_ 
> *Hey Miesn_Bouayach wa bedoel je met een marokaans meisje klinkt ni zo hoe klint ze dan in jouw ogen of ken je gewoon de verkeerde marokaanse meisjes *


ja dat is het volgens mij ik heb jou nog niet ontmoet, kun je met ov ook naar antwerpen  :stout:  ik vraag het aan de meiden die gebruiken die vaak weetje  :stout:

----------


## selmariffia

jullie zijn allemaal echt heel zielig en gewoon para in je hoofd, 

vooral jij mister mistic.

a zieligerd jij hebt geen genoeg aandacht gekregen in je leven en dat kom je hier maar even op deze topic opeisen

ga je vader helpen in de tuin om boontjes te doppen ofso.
ga iets nuttigs doen, zoals watata kweken in de tuin a zieligerd

dan doe je nog iets nuttigs

You wish [Sou.],  want daar kan je allerlei andere nuttige dingen lezen, wat nodig is in het leven en niet jullie aandacht geven aan zon boerenlikker 

ik heb nu al spijt dat ik uberhaupt dit mailtje stuur, want hij heeft tijd van me gevergd

ach ja moest het even kwijt aan zon boerenlikker

dada mensen

----------


## _mocro_nasi

> _Geplaatst door Miesn_bouayach_ 
> *oeps saffi ben jij wel marokkaans zo klinkt een marokkaans meisje niet  hehe eindelijk iemand die het snapt peace out *



ee er zin wel meer marokkaanse meisje die zo zijn jou vind echt zooooooooooooooooooooo dommmmm sorry maar dat is gewoon zoo haha

BEN JIJ WEL MAROKKKAAANS HUHU...........? HOEBEDOEL JE BAZZZZZZZZZZZ.........................!!!!!

----------


## _mocro_nasi

> _Geplaatst door Miesn_bouayach_ 
> *ja dat is het volgens mij ik heb jou nog niet ontmoet, kun je met ov ook naar antwerpen  ik vraag het aan de meiden die gebruiken die vaak weetje *



JIJ HEBT DIE OV NIET GEVONDEN DAAROM WEET JE R OOK NIKS OVER HUHUHU KAKA HOOORRRR

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door _mocro_nasi_ 
> *JIJ HEBT DIE OV NIET GEVONDEN DAAROM WEET JE R OOK NIKS OVER HUHUHU KAKA HOOORRRR*


ik ben nog geen achttien  :laser:  en ov heb ik niet nodig mn college is op een kwartiertje lopen  :Wink:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

hey salmalover mag ik wat vragen waarom scheld je me uit wat heb ik je gedaan en waarom noem je me een boerenlikker (niet dat ik weet wat dat betekent hoor maar het zal niet veel positiefs zijn denk ik) wallah ik weeet niet waarom je zo gek word maar ik wil excusses horen 

en als je wilt schelden doe je dat maar lekker thuis tegen je broers oke 
in iedergeval smeer hem aub van mijn toppick ik ken je niet wil je niet leren kennen en heb daar ook geen behoefte aan ga ergens anders aandacht zoeken want niemand hier kent jou je praat tegen jezelf a .......  :plet:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

owh oeps ik bedoel salmariffia

----------


## selmariffia

Leer eerst normaal lezen, voordat je dingen zegt die niet kloppen, moehiem

ik zal zeker van je topic afgaan, want het is een hopeloos geval 

ennu een boerenlikker betenkent ( Mister mistic) JIJ DUS!!!!

een nietsnut, die hopeloos is

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door selmariffia_ 
> *Leer eerst normaal lezen, voordat je dingen zegt die niet kloppen, moehiem
> 
> ik zal zeker van je topic afgaan, want het is een hopeloos geval 
> 
> ennu een boerenlikker betenkent ( Mister mistic) JIJ DUS!!!!
> 
> een nietsnut, die hopeloos is*


wie is nou hopelozer degene die op een hopeloze reageert of diegene die hopeloos is,  :fuckit:  ik ken jou ik weet wie je bent waar je huis woont waar je bed slaapt waar je schoen loopt ik weet het amboe  :afro:

----------


## selmariffia

jij bent blijkbaar een hopeloos geval, want jij reageerd erop.

als ik erop reageer dan denk ik er nog bij na en

dat je weet wie ik ben is nog hopelozer om te zeggen.

ik zou zeggen kom een keertje langs, krijg je een glaasje water van me

 :motorzaag:   :aftel:   :blozen:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

oke dag selmariffia 
niet meer terug typen smeer hem of heb je mijn topick gewoon nedig je kan niet zonder
smeer hem begrijp je me niet ofzo 
ga weg
sier tekowed 
auschmachen
vite snel weg nu boos a aap 


jij bent echt hopeloos gewoon boos woren op iemand die aan het lachen is ga eers leven kopen bij bas van der heijden (is in de aanbieding)
oke maar om te bewijzen dat ze niet zonder me kan 
ze gaat terug schrijven en anders gaat ze zich fucked up voelen  :hihi:   :hihi:

----------


## machakil

a boys niet te hard zijn
wat er ook gebeurt we houden het gezellig eh
ik weet wat jullie onder gezellig verstaan maar mohim die manier 
is ook goed

----------


## berkania150

Mensen gaat hier nog een verhaal geschreven worden of hoe zit het,

niemand is hopeloos iedereen heeft hoop


groetjes uit antwerpen


 :ole:   :zwaai:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *oke dag selmariffia 
> niet meer terug typen smeer hem of heb je mijn topick gewoon nedig je kan niet zonder
> smeer hem begrijp je me niet ofzo 
> ga weg
> sier tekowed 
> auschmachen
> vite snel weg nu boos a aap 
> 
> ...


ze voelt zich fucked up  :hihi:

----------


## chiller_meid

doodlachen met jullie.... :haha:  wejema ghle *HAAT* feshkel maar jah had nix te doen dus d8 laat me ff kijken hoe het op deze topic gaat ennuh ik zie hier echt lhoub  :vierkant:  maar jah wat er ook gebeurt altijd blijven lachen ennuh KEEP YA HEAD UP

ewa my mocro's hou jullie rustig he


thalla 

 :zwaai:

----------


## _mocro_nasi

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door _mocro_nasi_ 
[B]ee er zin wel meer marokkaanse meisje die zo zijn jou vind echt zooooooooooooooooooooo lompppp sorry maar dat is gewoon zoo haha

BEN JIJ WEL MAROKKKAAANS HUHU...........? HOEBEDOEL JE zielig.......???!!

----------


## _mocro_nasi

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door _mocro_nasi_ 
[B]ee er zin wel meer marokkaanse meisje die zo zijn jou vind echt zooooooooooooooooooooo lompppp sorry maar dat is gewoon zoo haha

BEN JIJ WEL MAROKKKAAANS HUHU...........? HOEBEDOEL JE zielig.......???!!

----------


## machakil

Mensen gaat hier nog een verhaal geschreven worden of hoe zit het,

niemand is hopeloos iedereen heeft hoop


groetjes uit antwerpen

eh berkania spreek voor je zelf metje iedereen heeft hoop
tenminste ik niet meer want ik kan de schrijver beter dan hij zichzelf maar mohim daar gaat het niet om 

maar eve eerlijk berkania heb je nog hoop
je moet niet verkeerd begrijpen ofso

maar het verhaal is al tijdje geleden afgelopen of heb je het einde van de verhaal niet gelezen ze gingen uiteindelijk allemaal naar de hel

the end

p.s hoe chiller_meid altijd zegt wat er ook gebeurt altijd blijven  :lachu:

----------


## machakil

o was bijna vergeten te vragen
eh selmalover voel je echt fucked up

p.s hoe chiller_meid ook altijd zegt wat ik ook typ blijven  :lachu:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

wajarala lajara lajarala boeya wajarala boeya
anroh a soek - inshallah
stomobin - inshallah
smercedi - inshallah 
enbna l'villa - inshallah
zdek zdek zdek zdek zdek zdek zdek zdek zdek zdek
youy yuoy yuoy youy youy youy youy youy youy

----------


## berkania150

Hey machakil

vind het heel erg voor je da je geen hoop meer hebt maar ja your problem not mine, maar ik heb genoeg hoop intresseert me ni echt of hij nu verder schrijft of ni.

keep on smiling  :ole:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

He berkania wil je vechten ofzo stoer doen via internet kan wel maar als je stoer bent kom hier dan gaan we zien wie de man is klaar  :fuckit:   :fuckit:   :fuckit:   :fuckit:   :fuckit:

----------


## berkania150

Wat man, een man zonder ballen ofwa, je bent een klein joch die stoer wilt doen en nog ni eens zijn puberteit heeft bereikt.


please mens zoekt een leven  :fuckit:   :fuckit:   :fuckit:   :fuckit:

----------


## love_moessie

mijn god ik zit nu op mijn werk en kan me echt niet concentreren op mijn werk echt spannend ga vooral verder  :duivel:

----------


## love_moessie

he volgens mij is dit bla bla mensen  :kotsen:

----------


## love_moessie

he jongens laters ik ben klaar met werken ik ga naar oso morgen ga ik verder met het verhaal lezen 
doei  :koppel:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

wejooo deze mensen zie het nou onder ogen dit verhaal gaat niet meer verder punt uit

 :duivel:   :duivel:   :duivel:  hahahahahaha wat ben ik tog gemeen  :duivel:   :duivel:  


dit verhaal gaat op een andere site wel verder maar ik vertel jullie die link lekker niet want ik ben gemeen  :duivel:  hahahaha

----------


## Eoft

GemenerDDD!!!

 :zweep:  

Gemene mensen krijgen een ackeshoth-slap op hun hoofd.

 :tik: 


Vertel nou, dude!!!

en dan wil ik niet horen:

"het begint met http:// . . ."


 :jammer:

----------


## Eoft

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *wajarala lajara lajarala boeya wajarala boeya
> anroh a soek - inshallah
> stomobin - inshallah
> smercedi - inshallah 
> enbna l'villa - inshallah
> zdek zdek zdek zdek zdek zdek zdek zdek zdek zdek
> youy yuoy yuoy youy youy youy youy youy youy*



Jaaa!

Deze ken ik!

Iedjiesn hollanda, heh?
da's nog 's een goede voorbeeld van een verotte mocro.


ik ken er nog een:

ejemma soedjedd eteej
soedjedd eteej.
blablabla zie marseille

 :kotsen:  *VEROTTE MOCRO'S* 

Ik kots gewoon op dat soort mensen!


Thalla,

 :ole: 

Van Nadiya

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> *Jaaa!
> 
> Deze ken ik!
> 
> Iedjiesn hollanda, heh?
> da's nog 's een goede voorbeeld van een verotte mocro.
> 
> 
> ...


http/:www.zoekeenleven.nl/tips/MaroCLadY10

en zo tezien Ait touzine  :fuckit:  en als je hierop antwoordt ben je helemaal waardeloos heb je geen even ben je total loss heb je nieuwe olie nodig enzo.......

wordt vervolgt......

----------


## Eoft

:eyebrow:  

met de 2 woorden: "verotte marokkaan".

bedoelde ik de schrijver van het liedje ''iedjiesn hollanda"
en jou dus niet!

Voel je je aangesproken ofzo?

Want ik had het *DUIDELIJK* over het liedje


(zie mijn bericht)


Laterzz

( wordt ZEKER vervolgd  :tik:  )


P.S. Ja, ik ben itouzint, so what?


P.P.S Vanavond Sister act 2 checken op SBS 6.

"yo mamma is so fat, that when she sits on the rainbow, the rainbow turns into a hole lotta skittles, u-huh!"

----------


## Eoft

http://www.google.nl/search?hl=nl&q=zoek+een+leven&lr=

 :hihi: 

 *the best way 2 find a life*

----------


## Eoft

geintje!!!!!!



tenminste als je sorry zegt dan is het een geintje!

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> *geintje!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> tenminste als je sorry zegt dan is het een geintje!*


  :hihi:  ikke benne marokkaane nie segge schoorry  :hihi:  
alleen als jij met mie uitgaat vanavond vergeten we alles enzo, nbeetjuh prate enzo, 

whhwhwhwhwhhwhwhahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahah ahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhahahahahhahahahahhaha hqh

haha ik kon de lach toch nie inhoude sorry dat ik mijn lach niet kon inhouden  :hihi:

----------


## Eoft

:blowen: 

Mot je ook een sigaretje?


 :hihi: 


P.S. Jij bent VIESH MANNIETJIE, GEDRAG ENNIE KSIETTT!





Beslemma, shtinky

----------


## Eoft

:tong uitsteken:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> *
> 
> Mot je ook een sigaretje?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rookie is sliecht for die gesontheit, maar mijne gedrage is goedso alleen jij kan mijn gedarg beter maken goeder maken bester maken, dusz jij wille vanavond wat doene samen koffie tlinken enso prate enso....

p.s.
Allah i3tim zoej miljoen inshallah
Allah i3tim tleta miljoen inshallah
Allah i3tim reb3a miljoen inshallah

p.sp.s of soiets: ikke nie vies mannetje, ikke goed lief mannetje aardig mannetje sportief mannetje alles goed deze mannetje.

----------


## Eoft

Ik ben allergisch voor koffie. . .

 :hihi:

----------


## Eoft

P.S. Ik weet niet wat je bedoelt met "enso..." ,maar ik kom pas als je soesjes of tompoucen in huis hebt. 

 :lol: 


of een stevig colaatje...
 :cola:  



Don't surprise me...
Surprises make me go  :kotsen2: 


P.S. Ik snap wel wat je bedoelt met sporten.
1e prijs "tussen kanalen door switchen/zappen" gewonnen zeker?
 :hihi:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> *P.S. Ik weet niet wat je bedoelt met "enso..." ,maar ik kom pas als je soesjes of tompoucen in huis hebt. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of een stevig colaatje...
>  
> 
> ...


tante Soes is me buurvrouw en poezen heb ik in huis dus wanneer kun je  :love:  

hahah
en ik heb ook sterke cola in huis hele sterke, beresterk
en als jij in die kamer von mij komt dan sie jij ook mijne bekers gewonnen met voesball en THai-bux duss jou nummer geve ik jou belle enso en dan sien we verder enso en voor de rest 
heey nie stiekem meelezen  :aftel:  

doeysz koesies enso  :player:

----------


## Eoft

Oke, jij je zin!

ik kom op bezoek.
 :gniffel: 

Rotterdam, heh?

Noord of Zuid?

Wedden dat het Zuid is...

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> *Oke, jij je zin!
> 
> ik kom op bezoek.
> 
> 
> Rotterdam, heh?
> 
> Noord of Zuid?
> ...


hahaha oost om precies te zijn  :handbang:

----------


## Eoft

Noord, Oost, Zuid, West,

UTRECHT is da best!

Beter dan ROTTERDAM en de rest!


En als je zo goed bent in voetballen en tai-boxen,
show me something!
 :nijn:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> *Noord, Oost, Zuid, West,
> 
> UTRECHT is da best!
> 
> Beter dan ROTTERDAM en de rest!
> 
> 
> En als je zo goed bent in voetballen en tai-boxen,
> ...


lauw lauw  :romance:

----------


## Eoft

ik ben die gele smiley.

Yellow is my color...


DOEI!

----------


## Mr.Mistic

hey mensen ander onderwerp

wie kent er een goeie mop gooi hem er maar op!

waarom moet je nooit lachen als een marokaan met zijn fiets onder de trein komt te liggen ?
... je hebt groot kans die fiets is van jou 

en nu een raadsel
je hebt een boot die honderd kilo kan dragen je hebt een man van 100 kilo en je hebt zijn twee zonen van allebei 50 kilo hoe komenn ze alledrie aan de overkant?

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *hey mensen ander onderwerp
> 
> wie kent er een goeie mop gooi hem er maar op!
> 
> waarom moet je nooit lachen als een marokaan met zijn fiets onder de trein komt te liggen ?
> ... je hebt groot kans die fiets is van jou 
> 
> en nu een raadsel
> je hebt een boot die honderd kilo kan dragen je hebt een man van 100 kilo en je hebt zijn twee zonen van allebei 50 kilo hoe komenn ze alledrie aan de overkant?*



eerst de twee zonen naar de overkant, eentje van hen komt terug met de boot...
dan gaat vader naar de overkant en komt de zoon die al aan de overkant was terug om de andere zoon te halen enzo zijn ze alledrie aan de overkjant slim he  :wohaa:   :hihi:  


nog iemand eentje?? ik los ze allemaal voor je op

----------


## Eoft

Grappen he?

Tellen "je moeder is zo dik..." geintjes ook mee?

Mooi!

Je moeder is zo dik dat een matras als maandverband gebruikt.
Je moeder is zo dik dat ze scheepstouw als string gebruikt,
Je moeder is zo dik dat als ze zich omdraait het alweer haar verjaardag is.
Je moeder is zo dom dat ze wordt overgereden door een geparkeerde auto!


Want more?!


I'm ya woman!



Oke miesn_Bouayach!

U think youre so smart, huh?


Jammer dat ik nu geen raadseltje weet...


P.S. Heeft iemand Dangerous Minds gezien?

Emilio is my man!

 :knipoog:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

je moeder is zo dom dat ze afstandsbediening meeneemt naar de bioscoop

----------


## Eoft

Hahahahahahahaha!

Die is lauw!


uuuuuhm...

ff nadenken of ik er nog een weet...

Je moeder is zo lelijk dat ik een stuk vlees om haar nek moest binden want zelfs de hond wou niet met haar spelen!

Je moeder is zo lelijk dat de buren bij haar moesten inbreken om de gordijnen dicht te doen!


Youre Turn  :tong uitsteken: !


KiSsSs

----------


## *zina ahlam*

hahahahahahaha
woulahila ik heb me hier echt doodgelachen woulah jullie zijn ereuggggggggg maar ook plezant ;-)) hahaha
moehim ik wou jullie nog een mopje komen vertellen dan is er nog een onderwerp...

***Wat zegt een blauwe smurf als die tegen de muur botst????***






***Auw!!!!! Nog een blauwe plek!!*** 

hahahahhahaa
moehim thallam allemaal en tot nog is!!!
doei doei

----------


## Eoft

:duim:  

Coole joke, meid!

Ik ken er ook een:

Wat is groen en tegelijkertijd ook blauw?

Smurfensnot!


 :lol: 

( :eyebrow:  Oh-k, zo grappig is ie ook weer niet)

----------


## chiller_meid

hey hey peeps alles goed meh? moehim met mij gaat het rustig ik d8 laat me ff kijken hoe deze topic er tot nu toe uitziet en ik wou jullie nog ff wat mededelen ik weet dat ik wat laat ben maar je weet toch drukkies en toch denk ik aan deze topic moehim wat ik jullie wou vertellen is dat ik jullie een IED MOUBARAK wensen ik hoop dat allah onze goeie daden beloont en onze slechte daden vergeeft door een plekje te krijgen in de paradijs en moge allah ons bijstaan in alles wat we weg brengen.. liefde hoop... gezondheid en nog vele andere dingen moehim thalla mensenn en hebben jullie lekker gegeten van de schaap moehim ik wel  :grote grijns:   :engel: 


PEACE IN THE MIDDLE EAST en wat er ook gebeurt altijd blijven lachen


 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## Eoft

Ik ken nog een joke:

Hoe heet de auto van een homo?

PiNk faguar


 :hihi: 


Voor degene die em niet snappen:

Pink is the color for fags

met faguar bedoel ik jaguar maar aangezien homo in het Engels-Amerikaans fag is, snap je 'em denk ik wel!



Laterz

----------


## Mr.Mistic

hey mensen ik heb een trieste mededeling ik heb niets meer te vertellen dus is dit zeer waarschijnlijk de laatste keer dat ik berichtje type op maroc.
dat zit namelijk zo ik ga emigreren naar zuid zimbabwe 
moehiem tot nooit

----------


## Eoft

Ewa don't go!


als je toch gaat ,pass een paar negerzoenen aan ze van mij!




Laterzzzz!

----------


## justme_mo

Eey jongen k weet wat je mee maakt,ik spreek zelf uit ervaring!!!

----------


## ibnatoe islaam

Salaam moe3alaikoem mr mistic

ewa broeders en zusters ga jullie nog stoppen met elkaar te uit te schelden
heb respect voor elkaar. en laat degene die het verhaal aan het typen was het verhaal verder afmaken. geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen ruzieee op deze site aub wie ruzie wilt doe het buiten begrepen.
we horen elkaar te respecteren zoals elke moslim hoor te doen.

ik hoop dat jullie het zullen begrijpen. 
boh hierbij laat ik het dan.
en mister maak gauw een vervolgje aan je verhaal want tis af verhaaal ik meen het hoor.

dikke bousha en hou jullie wat gedijsd

----------


## birchairia

ontzettend goedverhaal.....egt super snel verderschrijven please!!!!!
doe maar als kadootje mdat ik gister jarig was  :tik:  

P.S DE HOEVEELSTE FDAN BEN IK????  :Smilie:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

leeft dit verhaal nog? nee toch nou allemaal veel succes met je leven....

mistic is gestopt met zn carriere ... gestopt met deelname aan de maatschappij...

toedeloezz  :gefeliciteerd:

----------


## Eoft

Hey Miesn_bouayach  :Smilie: 

Alles goed?


Hahahahahaha, ik wist echt niet dat je hier nog leefde...

Ik ben hier echt lang niet geweeeeeest!


Hey, maarre je kent mistic toch, in real life?

Wat is zijn echte naam ook alweer?



 :blauwe kus:  van Nadiyah  :Smilie:

----------


## chica bonita

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *heyzzzz allemaal,
> 
> ik ben mr.mistic 
> ik ga jullie een waargebeurd verhaal vertellen en ik vind dat jullie hier eens heel diep over na moeten denken want sommige mensen hebben het echt moeilijk onder ons.
> 
> Het was een vroege ochtend begin januari en zoals gewoonlijk ging ik naar school in de regen het was koud ik had een dikke jas aan en dikke winterhandschoenen onderweg kom ik in de bushalte nog een paar vrienden van me ik groet ze we praten wat allemaal heel leuk en aardig we stappen op de bus en daar zat ze ik kende haar al ik heb haar een keer eerder ontmoet maar ik had haar niet aan durven spreken ik dacht nog wel aan haar al die tijd en nu zie ik haar in de bus maar ik ben met mijn vrienden en zijn toont ook niet echt intertesse ik dacht bij mezelf het is nu of nooit maar je weet zelf marokanen als ze met ze velen zijn dan is er geen stoppen meer aan.
> ik zie haar uitstappen en ik maar denken over wat ik moet doen de deur gaat dicht en ik zie haar weg lopen ik vraag de buschafeur te stoppen maar hij zegt sorry jonge je bent te laat de volgende halte stap ik uit en ren terug ik maar zoeken en kijken welke school er in de buurt zit maar tevergeefs nu 5 jaar later kom ik haar weer tegen via een vrienddin van me die ik al heel en ken ik vraag me vrienddin hoe ze heet waar ze woont of ze een vriend heeft je weet wel al die standaard vragen ik vroeg ook haar nummer die kreeg ik ook.
> ik belde haar die week nog op om een afspraak te maken ik wilde haar een beetje beter leren kennen we gingen een beetje wandelen in het centrum van denhaag zo doende kwam ik erachter dat ze geen vriend had en dat ze wel opzoek was na een paar keer uitgaan vertelde ik haar echt wat ik vond het voelde lekker al die tijd had ik er mee gezeten en nu zeg ik het gewoon 
> ...


wauwh wat een dieprakend verhaal vol emoties gevoel ,
ik verheug me echtop het vervolg echt waar ...
ciauo xxx

----------


## just love me

ALlloeeeee iedereen 
k wilde effe reageren op dit verhaal
Allereerst MR.MISTIC t is egt een mooi verhaal petje af
Maar aan je uitspraken te horen saaaa a sahbie kifash ben je in reallife ook soooooooooow ongeloofelijk arrogant wella en egt zo een hoge eigen dunk k dagt egt meskien.Soeb7ana la7 kijk arrogante klumel krijgt een beetje creativiteit in sn vingers,en wat doet de bimbo hij begint laat ons afwachten in spanning op voorwaarden zoals reageren..!
En dan vertelt ie dat ie stopt en schrijft vervolgens tog een vervolg.En dan moet ik door al die pagina's heen doordat er een paar leeghoofden hebben besloten hier gezellig te lopen ouwe hoeren.K had zoiets van OPEN JE EIGEN FUCKING TOPPIC EN LUL DAAR MAAR LEKKER TOT JE DOODVALT.
Maar wat ik eigenlijk wou zeggen is mr.Mistic schrijf s door of maak duidelijk dat je stopt t is erg onduidelijk voor de liefhebbers van jammer genoeg jouw verhaal.

ENE OOOH JAH
kifash mensen die hier vandaan komen zijn knap mensen die daar vandaan komen zijn onbeschoft ja BOELSHIT
HEBBEN JULLIE ENIG BESEF OVER WAT JULLIE TYPEN OF KIFASH...???

----------


## Mr.Mistic

ok willen jullie het weten 


het verhaal is allang af maar ik heb het niet op maroc geplaatst maar ik wil gewoon niet dat zomaar iedereen het leest ik heb de rest van het verhaal op me pc staan de mensen die ik ken paas ik wel via msn en de rest ik zou zeggen 

call me and i will see what i can do for you  :auw:

----------


## Eoft

Ewa mr. mistic...

n vraaggie h? Ken je Ibrahim (je weet wie ik bedoel  :knipoog: ) in het echt?

Hehehehehehehe, doodlachen..  :hihi:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

hahaha normaal ken ik hem is me neefje hij woont een paar deuren verder volgens mij weet ik ook wie jij bent maar je moet niet denken dat je de rest van het verhaal zo makkelijk krijgt wie wil lezen moet er moeite voor doen

en ik zeg eerlijk de rest van het verhaal is te erg er gaan gegarandeerd tranen rollen tijdens het lezen

----------


## Eoft

Oh ja?!

Wie ben ik dan volgens jou?

 :tong uitsteken: 


Groetjeeeeessss!

Nadiyah

----------


## riffia_h

> _Geplaatst door chica bonita_ 
> *wauwh wat een dieprakend verhaal vol emoties gevoel ,
> ik verheug me echtop het vervolg echt waar ...
> ciauo xxx*




Sow zeker man.. 
Als je verhaal begint .. ewa maak m dan af...
mohim ciou

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

jullie zijn hopeloos ... kom gaan we staken dan gaat ie misschien medelijden hebben en geeft ons waar we recht op hebben.....

we waNT MORE WE WANT MORE 

zied zied....

ey shien meisje moet hem overhalen ik heb alles geprobeerd maar hij vind me niet zo aantrekkelijk

dus meisjes ik zou zeggen go get whats yours

----------


## Eoft

Miesn_bouayach, ik ga me niet verlagen voor een verhaaltje hoor...

 :kotsen2: 


P.S. ben toch al bezet (Yeah sure! :knipoog: )



 :aftel:  <--- voor die joodse kolonist die die michael jackson actie heeft overwogen... (baby weggooien uit het raam)  :aftel:  

klinkt eigenlijk best grappig best grappig...  :hihi: 


 :strik:  XxX van Gatjie Gheddouzj

----------


## Mr.Mistic

hahahahah


so man was echt lang geleden dat ik hier ben geweest kwas een tijdje in het buitenland me verhaaltje was helemaal verstopt man zonde wallah

allahuma ghfier nisa almoeslimien 
allahuma slih shababa elmoesliemien
allahuma ghfier giwani wel agawat fie koelie meken 
amin

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ik leefde me helemaal in het verhaal in.. 
Spijtig dat je het niet meer verder schrijft 
Dikke Kusjes  :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :brozac:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

De man

op een vroege ochtend in 1956 stond werd achmed om 6 uur smorgens wakker gemaakt door ze vader.
Dus hij staat op doet rodo (reiniging) bid het ochtendgebeden loopt zonder te ontbijten of een douch achter ze vader aan ze lopen 3 uurtjes
en komen eindelijk aan bij de gast voor wie ze werken en die begint gelijk te schelden dat ze laat zijn hij geeft acmed's vader een klap in ze gezicht en spuugt op hem en achmed blijft met ze hoofd gebukt stil en veroerd geen vin
even later lopen ze naar een schuurtje toe en halen hun gereedschap eruit en beginnen de grond te spitten.
steeds als het tijd is om te bidden sluipen ze stiekem omdebeurt naar een beekje in de buurt ze doen de rituele riniging en bidden hun gebed 
na een lange dag werken komt die man weer het is dan al 7 uur in de avond de man komt scheldend aan en gooit een paar dirham op de grond en loopt weer weg ze rapen snel de 10 dirham op en leggen hun gereedschap in het schuurtje, daarna lopen ze weg en beginnen hun reis naar huis onderweg halen ze wat brood en wat manderijnen voor thuis.
eenmaal aangekomen begint de vrouw te schelden en te klagen dat ze honger heeft en achmeds vader incaseerd alle woorden en besluit om niet terug te ruzieen (omdat volgens hem de vrouw het al moeilijk genoeg heeft) achmed begreep er allemaal niks van maar hield ze mond gewoon de volgende dag het zelfde liedje en zo ging het al jaren 
tot dat achmed 17 jaar werd en hij besloot om naar een andere stad te gaan om meer geld te verdienen
Zijn vader had nog zo gezegt dat ie moest blijven maar achmed had zn besluit al genomen.
achmed had 100 dirha gespaard en was nu klaar om te vertrekken
de volgende dag kwam achmeds vader lang ze kamer om hem te wekken maar hij was al weg dus ze vader loopt naar werk na drie uurtjes komt ie eindelijk aan en wil beginnen de man vraagt op een arrogante manier waar ze zoon is en hij zegt dat ie niet meer komt werken omdat hij weg is uit de stad
de man begint te schelden en zegt dat ie dan zelf ook kan vertrekken achmeds vader begon te huilen en smeken of dat ie mocht blijven werken maar tevergeefs
dus hij liep langs een paar boeren om werk te zoeken maar overal werd ie geweigerd
eenmaal thuis aangekomen begint ze vrouw weer te schelden en ze zegt " wat ben jij nou voor man je komt zo vroeg van werk je moet meer werken zodat we meer geld hebben"
de man vertelde haar dat hij niet meer terug mocht komen maar vertelde niet de reden dat ie was ontslagen
de man had geen inkomsten meer en begon te bedelen zo overleefden ze het een half jaar lang tot achmed langs kwam zijn moeder wou hem niet binnen laten en schelde hem uit omdat ze het zo moeilijk had en hij nooit langs is gekomen maar achmeds vader onvieng hem met een knuffel en tranen in zn ogen dus acmed liep achter zn vader aan naar binnen en ze begonnen te praten
achmed schaamde zich voor zn vader en durfde hem niet aan te kijken achmed haalde iets uit zn zak en gaf zn vader nog eeen knuffel maar terwijl hij dat deed stopte hij het stiekem in zn vaders zak
achmed zei met tranen in zn ogen dat ie weer weg moest en dat ie gauw weer langs zou komen achmed had stiekem geld in ze zakken gedaan 
dat geld had hij verdiend door dat hij in drugs werkte in de grote stad rabat.
zn vader wou hem niet onder druk zetten en vroeg niks van hem onlangs dat ze honger leden en dat ze niks te eten hadden achmed vertrok en zn vader zakte in elkaar van verdriet
achmed had drie zusjes en een broer maar die woonden bij een tante in rabat achmed mocht niet bij hun komen wonen omdat hij een zoon was van zijn vaders eerste vrouw 
achmeds vader had zn jas al 2 jaar niet gewassen dus op een dag vroeg hij zijn vrouw of ze zijn jas wilde wassen na een scheld partij trok hij zijn jas uit en zijn vrouw ging hem wassen toen ze in zijn zak keek zag dat er geld in zat en niet zo een beetje ook er zat wel 8 0 0 0 dirham in zei had nog nooit zoveel geld gezien en rende gelijk naar huis en vroeg haar man wat dit te betekenen had.
zei leide zoveel honger terwijl haar man rondliep met 8000 dirham 
haar man vertelde haar dat hij echt niet wist waar het geld vandan kwam en vroeg haar waarom ze niet blijf was in plaats van dat ze tegen hem zat te schelden 
zei bleef maar schelden en schelden.
een klein maandje later kwam achmed weer thuis en zag dat zijn ouders ruzie hadden maar hij wist nog niet wat de reden was 
zijn vader vertelde hem wat er was gebeurt en achmed zei dat hij dat geld in zijn zak had gedaan achmed vertelde ook aan zijn vader dat hij naar nederland zou gaan en dat alles al geregeld was achmed zei dat hij hard zou werken en hub vaak geld zou sturen maar zijn vader was tegen dat besluit maar achmed wou toch gaan voor een beter bestaan


tot de volgende keer wel reageren he


zo zie je maar weer gedlud is een schone zaak 
en zo zie je maar weer haram geld is nergens goed voor.  :boer:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Wollah Je Hebt Gelijk.. 
Ga Maar Verder Wanneer Je Zin Hebt

Dikke kus  :boeps:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

ey ik heb je al gebrpobeerd prive berichtje te sturen maar lukt niet ik wou wat vragen 
mag ik je msn

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ik Heb Ook Al Gestuurd.. Maar Ik Geef Die Liever In Priv Niet Iedereen HOeft Dat Te Weten Begrijp Je.. Stuur De JOuwe Door In Een Priv Bericht Dikke Kus  :zozo:

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

die Achmed is wel een emchoem hij komt in elk verhaal voor....

----------


## Mr.Mistic

sallaam oealaikoem warahmatoelahie wabaraktoe


tis al weer 2 jaar geleden dat ik dit verhaaltje begon tijd gaat snel man kheb het gisteren weer gelezen en ook de reactie ik moet eerlijk zeggen kheb me kapot gelachen ik was echt gemeen twee jaar geleden maar kwas wel creatief 

thalou peepzzzz

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Ik heb het niet gelezen. Ng niet. Maar ik zie je reactie nu  
Dus het was allemaal verzonnen?_

----------


## Eoft

> _Geplaatst door Mr.Mistic_ 
> *sallaam oealaikoem warahmatoelahie wabaraktoe
> 
> 
> tis al weer 2 jaar geleden dat ik dit verhaaltje begon tijd gaat snel man kheb het gisteren weer gelezen en ook de reactie ik moet eerlijk zeggen kheb me kapot gelachen ik was echt gemeen twee jaar geleden maar kwas wel creatief 
> 
> thalou peepzzzz*


Aha...

Jij haatte mij toch?  :hihi: 



Doe de groetjes aan Ibrahim van me, en feliciteer 'm alvast met z'n verjaardag!



Whahahaha!



 :jammer:  Damn it, de volgende keer hu ik vrienden...


 :lol:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

la ilaha ila allah (swt)

la hawla wa la quwata ila billah (swt)
SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...23714384920696
SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 

http://news.sky.com/skynews/video/v...060806,00.html#

SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 
weet dat er maar een god is en dat is allah swt en weet dat hij de almachtige is en de genadevolle, weet waarom je leeft en weet waar je naartoe zult gaan weet wat je te wachten staat en weet dat je de dood niet zult ontkomen want elke ziel zal verantwoording moeten afleggen en alleen allah swt weet wat er in onze harten zit.

[SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 
SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 
SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 
SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 

[SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 
SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 
SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 
SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 
[SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 
SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 
SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 
SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 

[SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 
SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 
SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE] 
SIZE=4]verricht jullie salaat, SIZE]

----------


## Eoft

:argwaan:  



Terrorist...  :ego:

----------


## Sweety2007

Salaam mali3koem,

Ik heb me net lid gemaakt ik zou zo graag weten hoeh et is afgelopen met dat ene dame.....

En je bent idd veranderd in 2 jaar mas'allah moge Allah (SWT) ons allemaal leiden tot de juiste moslims...

Salaam

----------


## yaseer

Luister mr mystic, je moet je als een man gedragen, onthoud 1 ding er zijn meer vrouwen als mannen op de wereld. Dus raap je tranen bijelkaar en ga verder met je leven. thalla.

----------


## Fallen Madonna

Drie woorden: Zielig arrogant manneke!!!

----------


## Eoft

En zijn neeffie Ibrahim is daar de dupe van...


Best zielig, eigenlijk.  :grote grijns:

----------


## *MissyN*

je eerste verhaal was mooi..
je 2 verhaal viel tegen..
oke laat eens wat zien..
maak een derde verhaal..

of  :eyebrow:  kan je dat niet....  :melig:  
een verhaal aftypen...  :zegniets:   :zegniets:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

:boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## miss_kebdania17

Wollah ,, Mr.Mistic Gij zijt echt een misterie en zo'n duivel  :pimp:  
Ik lach mij kapot  :lachu:  
Schone einde hoor  :alien:  
Mohim k ga ,, Hou je nog goed ANGEL  :engel:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

nee joh kben geen duivel 
lijkt alleen maar zo 
wie gaat er dit jaar ook naar houceima (bsehtkoum)

----------


## miss_kebdania17

Ok Dan ,, als jij het zegt  :Smilie:  
Ma wollah gij hebt echt Talent hoor  :hardlach:  
Ga je op vakantie ?? 


Later ,, Rachida  :engel:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

Ja inshallah wel in augustus 
maar vertel rachida hoe oud ben je 
en je komt zeker uit belgie yek
(kebdenia jullie zijn tog ait said of ben je arabisch)

----------


## miss_kebdania17

Hejj Mr Mistic Ik ben inderdaad van Belgie en ik marokko woon ik in berkane en jij Vanwaar ben jij in marokko 
Zo te hore kom jij Van NEDERLAND E  :nl:  

x RACH (BEN 17 jij ?? )  :haha:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

ik komt uit houceima
ben 21 en woon in hollanda maar paas je msn dan niet iedereen hoeft mee te lezen tog  :Wink:

----------


## Mr.Mistic

kalasniko  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:  kalasniko  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:  kalasniko  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:  kalasniko  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:  kalasniko  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:  kalasniko  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:  :k  :rotpc:  alasniko  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:  kalasniko  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:  :kalas  :melig2:  niko  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:  :ka  :blowen:  lasniko  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:  :k  :petaf:  alasniko  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:  kalasniko  :kalasnikov:   :tunis:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:  :kalasnik  :hardlach:  o  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:  :kalasni  :grote grijns:  ko  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:  :ka  :kwaad:  lasniko  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:

----------


## salwa xxx

wach komt er een vervolgej ola??

----------


## houssia

komaaaaaaaaan zeg, zo dom echt ni normaal waarom begin je aan een verhaal als je weet dat je er geen tijd voor hebt of geen fantasie blijf dan uit de buurt om te schrijven, want je werkt serieus op mijn zenuwen
ale jowwwwwwww

----------


## Mr.Mistic

ech wat lief die reacties ik heb de andere helft van het verhaal op me hotmail maar kwil het er niet opzetten is alleen voor v.i.p. en dat moet je maar zien te worden anders heb je pech

----------

